# League of Legends



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello fellow gamers. I'm just curious as to how many of you play League of Legends. It's probably one of the best RTT (Real Time Tactics) games I've seen. It's based on the venerable DOTA mod for Warcraft 3. A single match will take anywhere between 30 mins to 1.5 hours to finish. The primary game modes feature 3vs3 or 5vs5 (my personal favourite) combat. You can also play co-op against bots , good for trying out new Champions.

Here's a video that should explain what the game is all about :

League of Legends Gameplay Explained

If you're feeling lazy to watch the above video (I strongly recommend that you do), there's always wikipedia for a free description :
:League of Legends - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Screenshots :



Spoiler



*riot-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/site/screenshot_3.jpg

*riot-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/site/screenshot_6.jpg

*mmohuts.com/wp-content/gallery/league-of-legends-overview/league-of-legends-glow.jpg

*mmohuts.com/wp-content/gallery/league-of-legends-overview/league-of-legends-boots.jpg



*Gameplay:*


Players are formed into 2 even teams with 1–5 Champion(s) on each team. Each team starts at opposing sides of a map, near what is called a "Nexus". A match is won when either the opposing team's Nexus is destroyed or the other team surrenders. To destroy a Nexus, each team must work through a series of towers called "Turrets". Turrets are often placed along a path to each base referred to as a "Lane". 

Along the way, each player must gain levels from killing the opposing team's champions and "Minions" (small NPCs that constantly spawn and attack the other team) and defeating neutral monsters (some of which grant buffs known as crests upon death). Killing enemies allows champions to purchase "Items" with in-match gold to improve their statistics. In League of Legends, each player starts at level 1 at the beginning of the match and can obtain the maximum of level 18 with their champion, leveling 4 different champion-specific abilities.[/SPOILER]

The game is free to play , and yes..it's not lag dependent because it's more of a Real-Time Tactics game. No twitch based gaming here. You can download the game for free here :

League of Legends - Free Online Game | LoL - League of Legends

I look forward to seeing you in-game. My ID is *IKillLadyHawks* (yeah, its a weird name, I never intended to seriously keep playing the game but got sucked into it)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ oh yeah..have seen the tailor & very much impressed by it...
But in the above posted screenshot...graphics is dull...WoW III graphics is far better than this


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there an active league of legends community here? Or at least some people who play the game so I can team up with them!? I'm a rank 30 player having a torrid torrid time in bronze 4 ranked and unable to move up due to teams that are either trolling or afks. Not saying that I'm good, but I'm atleast usually amongst the better guys in the team. Do reply. I'd really like to just team up with some people who'd like to advance their tier.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

If you are in NA server, u got me for your company. Let me know your play time and id. I am trying to push from B3. Was in B1 and as u said, trolls and morons are pulling me backwards.


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> If you are in NA server, u got me for your company. Let me know your play time and id. I am trying to push from B3. Was in B1 and as u said, trolls and morons are pulling me backwards.



Yep, I'm from the NA server as well. I usually play from 8pm to around 12pm, by that includes a dinner break. My id is thejunglegod and my summoner name is Hippodotamus. Do let me know yours as well. we'll team up and try getting out of this hellhole called bronze.


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> If you are in NA server, u got me for your company. Let me know your play time and id. I am trying to push from B3. Was in B1 and as u said, trolls and morons are pulling me backwards.



Yep, I'm from the NA server as well. I usually play from 8pm to around midnight , and that includes a dinner break. My id is thejunglegod and my summoner name is Hippodotamus. Do let me know yours as well. we'll team up and try getting out of this hellhole called bronze.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Yep, I'm from the NA server as well. I usually play from 8pm to around 12pm, by that includes a dinner break. My id is thejunglegod and my summoner name is Hippodotamus. Do let me know yours as well. we'll team up and try getting out of this hellhole called bronze.



My summoner name is blackhawkric.

I play at that time as well  so we can team up from today.. BTW, I am good with any role but hate playing support for the simple reason that even a noob adc starts blaming the support if he/she sucks.

I am a pro jungler and ADC.

I lolkinged you.. looks like u are a good support  will be very useful while on duo


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Yeah I'm good as support but probably the reason why I can't progress since support can only do as much. I can go any role too, though as you would've seen, not really that experienced in jungling. We'd make a very good team then eh? Let's start from tonight then. 8pm


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

offtopic:
there is always a fight Between Dota 2 and LOL players
and is this created for that??


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> offtopic:
> there is always a fight Between Dota 2 and LOL players
> and is this created for that??



Nope, I play Dota2 as well. I created this since I want to climb out of bronze and was looking for someone to team up with.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Russians VS Brazilians
Vodka vs Tequila
Cyka vs Pendejho

This is not offtopic though


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

I heard one abbreviation regarding LoL = League of Lesbians.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

I am not playing LOL but I wants to play it. Anyone can tell me how to install this game properly or can provide me installation files from your system. My game launcher always stuck at update(already tried all suggestion given on official game forums). Some of my friends from game(Atlantica Online) migrated to LOL but they can't share big game files so I am stuck.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Yeah I'm good as support but probably the reason why I can't progress since support can only do as much. I can go any role too, though as you would've seen, not really that experienced in jungling. We'd make a very good team then eh? Let's start from tonight then. 8pm



Roger that...



rapusa said:


> I am not playing LOL but I wants to play it. Anyone can tell me how to install this game properly or can provide me installation files from your system. My game launcher always stuck at update(already tried all suggestion given on official game forums). Some of my friends from game(Atlantica Online) migrated to LOL but they can't share big game files so I am stuck.



I would say clean install the game by uninstalling every trace of LOL from the pc and then download the game afresh from the LOL website.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

I play lol in the garena server, im at bronze 2 (not playing ranked anymore 15 wins)..
Do meet me in game .. garena server has awesome pings (under 120 most of the time)
My garena id is xXNerevarineXx
Trust me guys, move to garena server, i used to play in the EU server but after seeing what Garena has to offer.. im never going back..
You get 2 free champs (Ammumu and Master Yi), 1 Rune page, a shitload of free XP and IP boost - REGULARLY, 1 free skin for a champ of your choice (choice out of 4)..
You can easily get to level 30 in under 1 month using all the free XP boosts
PS: I play as solotop or mid mostly..


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I would say clean install the game by uninstalling every trace of LOL from the pc and then download the game afresh from the LOL website.



I did that already, clean install from scratch but nothing work. Game launcher always stops at updating patch files. Only solution that I didn't try so far is getting game installed files directly as files are too big for someone to share on Net.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> I did that already, clean install from scratch but nothing work. Game launcher always stops at updating patch files. Only solution that I didn't try so far is getting game installed files directly as files are too big for someone to share on Net.



Get the garena client.. just direct download and unzip.. simple as that
Link


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

@thejunglegod - BTW, if u have a skype then it becomes much easier on gameplay and I am sure we can improve our gaming skills and communicate better on voice chat.

Anyways we shall catch up today after 8.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Get the garena client.. just direct download and unzip.. simple as that
> Link



Thanks for link. I will try this but is it possible to use this client to play with NA LOL servers from riot ?
My friends play in NA servers so I prefer to play there if possible.

*Edit:* Ok after looking on garena and riot forums I got my answer.
Now I have to pick between high ping NA servers with friends vs low ping SEA servers


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Nope  too bad.. garena client is singapore only. 
Id say ask them to join singapore server also, good pings mean a lot more fun gameplay


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Nope  too bad.. garena client is singapore only.
> Id say ask them to join singapore server also, good pings mean a lot more fun gameplay



They live in or near NA so no point in asking lol 
Riot client is not working for me anyway so I probably end up playing on garena if it works 

BTW after looking at screenshots of LOL and HoN , I can say their graphics looks bit old and dark compared to Dota 2.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> They live in or near NA so no point in asking lol
> Riot client is not working for me anyway so I probably end up playing on garena if it works
> 
> BTW after looking at screenshots of LOL and HoN , I can say their graphics looks bit old and dark compared to Dota 2.



Dont expect much of a graphics here but they have certainly improved over the ages.. Also the game is fun compared to the rather stingy and timing based Dota series. The use of bushes in LOL makes it more strategic on the gameplay side and no denying compared to Dota makes the game less punishing and noob friendly.

Having said so, anything below 300ms ping is great and what difference does it make when you dont have a lag at all playing at 300ms or at 10ms. 

So if u have a good service provider, NA server is fun enough.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

When I started dota 2 , my ping was 300ms~ in NA side servers but in SEA servers my pings are 120-150ms and I don't see much difference yet. I just pick SEA now to stay on safe side but I can play on NA without any problem.
I guess same for LOL . I prefer to play in NA server if possible just to stay with my friends .


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> When I started dota 2 , my ping was 300ms~ in NA side servers but in SEA servers my pings are 120-150ms and I don't see much difference yet. I just pick SEA now to stay on safe side but I can play on NA without any problem.
> I guess same for LOL . I prefer to play in NA server if possible just to stay with my friends .



NO dude, I used to think the same.. but when I moved on to garena, it really made a difference..Last hitting was so much easier and every move command registered as soon as I click.. earlier it used to be delayed slightly..
You will realise the difference when you start playing and compare them side by side..
(Install Garena separately)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Dont expect much of a graphics here but they have certainly improved over the ages.. Also the game is fun compared to the rather stingy and timing based Dota series. The use of bushes in LOL makes it more strategic on the gameplay side and no denying compared to Dota makes the game less punishing and noob friendly.
> 
> Having said so, anything below 300ms ping is great and what difference does it make when you dont have a lag at all playing at 300ms or at 10ms.
> 
> So if u have a good service provider, NA server is fun enough.



Well, Dota 2 is very noob friendly unlike the original Dota.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, Dota 2 is very noob friendly unlike the original Dota.



his point is, dota is more punishing and depends more on good timing than league..
League is about low CD spells and properly avoiding them via fast paced gameplay
Both are good in their own way..


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> @thejunglegod - BTW, if u have a skype then it becomes much easier on gameplay and I am sure we can improve our gaming skills and communicate better on voice chat.
> 
> Anyways we shall catch up today after 8.



I do have skype but my stupid headset is not working and have to get a new one. So maybe in a week's time we can skype. TIll then i guess it's basic chat and pings.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> his point is, dota is more punishing and depends more on good timing than league..
> League is about low CD spells and properly avoiding them via fast paced gameplay
> Both are good in their own way..



this.... 

I thought I made it clear but I guess I dint 

Anyways thanks for helping me convey the thought..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

and by low CD spells, i meant Kassadin or Kog Maw ultimate lol (-_-)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Dota 2 is far moar superior :fanboy: :flamebait:


----------



## rapusa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

My garena LOL client download will be completed soon ..Hope it works 

We can use all heroes in garena LOL just like riot LOL ? or there is any limit ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Its the very same game, running the very same engine, having the very same restrctions.. Even the ingame currency is same (IP and RP), but in garena, they are usually more lenient as Garena shells ratio is unaffected when buying Rupee to USD ..add me .. im xXNerevarineXx
Also one thing to note, there are twice as much free champs per week in garena ..

PS: did anyone see the pool party skins  ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Its the very same game, running the very same engine, having the very same restrctions.. Even the ingame currency is same (IP and RP), but in garena, they are usually more lenient as Garena shells ratio is unaffected when buying Rupee to USD ..add me .. im xXNerevarineXx
> Also one thing to note, there are twice as much free champs per week in garena ..
> 
> PS: did anyone see the pool party skins  ?


lee sin skin was appealing unlike the others.. Graves was utter disappointment among the lot..


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> lee sin skin was appealing unlike the others.. Graves was utter disappointment among the lot..



Yeah, and the Leona skin could've had so much potential. All they did was change the recall animation, which is epic btw. However, for 975rp, Riot's been very lazy.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Yeah, and the Leona skin could've had so much potential. All they did was change the recall animation, which is epic btw. However, for 975rp, Riot's been very lazy.



These days 975RP isnt any serious affair for Riot. Its only the 1350 (moderately fine) and 1850 are any close to a fresh look with anim and sound track changes. Also, I think ez's "theme" is no more awesome compared to the legendary skins of Noc or Cho

BTW, how much money have you spent on Riot (free game) so far and what are the skins you own for which champ??

I guess i have spent close to 10K already in all these years and have a decent list of skins on various champs


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

ROFL, I've not put in a single rupee so far, though I think I need to buy atleast some decent champs. Am looking to get a bundle, some rune pages and some runes. I've never been a skin person so I don't think I'll invest in skins. 

And 10k,omg,that's a lot, but I guess I should keep shut since I must've easily put in 25k or more in WOW.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> I play lol in the garena server, im at bronze 2 (not playing ranked anymore 15 wins)..
> Do meet me in game .. garena server has awesome pings (under 120 most of the time)
> My garena id is xXNerevarineXx
> Trust me guys, move to garena server, i used to play in the EU server but after seeing what Garena has to offer.. im never going back..
> ...



I went to the LoL garena website, but couldnt find any solid info on how to connect to those servers.
currently i play on NA, can u please explain:
1. what is this garena server
2. is it different from pvp.net servers
3. how to configure my lol client to connect to it
4. will my NA account be available on these servers

Thanks


----------



## rapusa (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Garena is like steam and LOL client of garena is not same as international LOL . Its servers are in Singapore or close to it.
So can't share any stuff between these clients/servers. 

BTW I am getting 450~ ping in garena LOL , not playable at all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

^Are you kidding ? what ISP do you have.. I get 90 -120 most of the time,  Even BSNL has under 200 ping in garena server..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Bumpity bump ? Any updates guys ? 



Spoiler



*1.bp.blogspot.com/-vujSKR3sMH0/UhSFOQTWibI/AAAAAAAAARk/NdVyTBTug2w/s1600/LeeSin_Splash_5.jpg


----------



## rapusa (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Unlocked tristina hero and she really reminds me of Sniper from dota 2 

BTW is there any escape item in LOL like shadow blade or force staff ? and any item that can transfer spell damage back to attacker like blade mails ?(I found one item that can transfer % of normal atk dmg back but not spell dmg)

For those who facing huge load time during match start time in XP sp2/3: *Uninstall Adobe air* .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> Unlocked tristina hero and she really reminds me of Sniper from dota 2
> 
> BTW is there any escape item in LOL like shadow blade or force staff ? and any item that can transfer spell damage back to attacker like blade mails ?(I found one item that can transfer % of normal atk dmg back but not spell dmg)
> 
> For those who facing huge load time during match start time in XP sp2/3: *Uninstall Adobe air* .



Hope u have played the easier champs like caitlyn (adc)/ Warwick (jungler) / Soraka (support) to get the hang of the game.

you can even try yi as they are easy to play.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> Unlocked tristina hero and she really reminds me of Sniper from dota 2
> 
> BTW is there any escape item in LOL like shadow blade or force staff ? and any item that can transfer spell damage back to attacker like blade mails ?(I found one item that can transfer % of normal atk dmg back but not spell dmg)
> 
> For those who facing huge load time during match start time in XP sp2/3: *Uninstall Adobe air* .


Man, did you know you could have got tristana for free if you linked your FB account to your LoL Id.. That way you could even get a skin for free (Riot Girl Tristana)

Also You can get either yi/ashe/ryze and a skin of your choice for them and Ammumu champion for free via Newbie rewards in garena.. so make sure you dont waste IP on them


----------



## rapusa (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

So far played with Ashe,Tristana and Garen.
Next caitlyn/warwick and akali.


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> Unlocked tristina hero and she really reminds me of Sniper from dota 2
> 
> BTW is there any escape item in LOL like shadow blade or force staff ? and any item that can transfer spell damage back to attacker like blade mails ?(I found one item that can transfer % of normal atk dmg back but not spell dmg)
> 
> For those who facing huge load time during match start time in XP sp2/3: *Uninstall Adobe air* .



Nope, no escape items .  LOL has summoner spells instead, namely Flash and Ghost. There are many support items like Shurelyas which gives you temporary speed and Locket of the Iron Solari which gives you a temp shield, but as I said, these are support items and not purchased by any carry or bruiser. 
Also, Tristana might be similar but is totally different from Sniper if you build AP on her. Caitlyn has an ultimate which is very very similar to that of Sniper's.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Nope, no escape items .  LOL has summoner spells instead, namely Flash and Ghost. There are many support items like Shurelyas which gives you temporary speed and Locket of the Iron Solari which gives you a temp shield, but as I said, these are support items and not purchased by any carry or bruiser.
> Also, Tristana might be similar but is totally different from Sniper if you build AP on her. Caitlyn has an ultimate which is very very similar to that of Sniper's.



Hey dude.. are you on LOL these days?? i guess we need to game togather more often ..


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

I was waiting for you to get back from your vacation. I already got my headset ready. But I want be free tonight. How about tomorrow?


----------



## rapusa (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Nope, no escape items .  LOL has summoner spells instead, namely Flash and Ghost. There are many support items like Shurelyas which gives you temporary speed and Locket of the Iron Solari which gives you a temp shield, but as I said, these are support items and not purchased by any carry or bruiser.
> Also, Tristana might be similar but is totally different from Sniper if you build AP on her. Caitlyn has an ultimate which is very very similar to that of Sniper's.


Tristana and caitlyn got Sniper skills divided between them 
What about item that can transfer spell dmg back to attacker ? I noticed LOL is all about spamming skills thanks to low CD.
I found some Items that can even raise your dmg after casting spell. some passive skills named Spell bound ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Physical damage - The damage you deal from autoattacks and select champion skills whose damage is marked by "orange" number.. Blocked by Armor, scales with Attack Damage ("Orange") damage, Armor penetration grants fixed percentage bonus towards physical damage
Magic damage - The damage you deal from abilities.. marked by "Green" damage.. Blocked by Magic Resist and Scales with Ability Power ("Green Damage").. Magic Penetration grants fixed bonus towards Magic Damage
True damage - Unblockable and very few abilities grant this like darius ultimate, Master Yi e, Irelia etc.. It does not scale with anything
An example of AD champ is caitlyn, her damage combo mostly relies on her hitting via the auto attack to deal most of the damage..
Whereas AP champ like Lux, her damage combo mostly relies on Spamming abilities and then waiting for cooldown..
Its a very different playstyle.. so decide before you jump in
PS: Most AP carries go mid lane, AD carries go bot lane along with a support (usually AP as well).. But this isnt compulsory.. AD can also go mid and pwn shiit (like caitlyn mid etc)..

Since you are new to LoL.. id suggest you try AP champ like Katarina, lux etc .. They are much easier to play than ADC for newbies as you wont be a constant target by the enemy team
Atleast watch the champion spotlight before trying something new 



rakesh_ic said:


> Hey dude.. are you on LOL these days?? i guess we need to game togather more often ..



You my friend need to join Garena league .. Just download and install it beside your current NA League... Play some arams together ?


----------



## rapusa (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Since you are new to LoL.. id suggest you try AP champ like Katarina, lux etc .. They are much easier to play than ADC for newbies as you wont be a constant target by the enemy team
> Atleast watch the champion spotlight before trying something new


Caitlyn on top my list to try once I get enough IP but I am interested in poppy now after looking at her skill 
btw how *Muramana* item works ? its passive(2% max mana dmg) and active  toggle (6% current mana dmg) both work together or passive will stop working ?
and where I can watch champion spotlight ? LOL should add observe feature to watch live matches like Dota 2.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

LoL is


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> Caitlyn on top my list to try once I get enough IP but I am interested in poppy now after looking at her skill
> btw how *Muramana* item works ? its passive(2% max mana dmg) and active  toggle (6% current mana dmg) both work together or passive will stop working ?
> and where I can watch champion spotlight ? LOL should add observe feature to watch live matches like Dota 2.





muramana is an excellent item for heavy mana using champions.. like khazix.. After you have filled 1000 stacks on it, itll tranform from manamune to muramana.. Then you may toggle it to deal additional damage at the cost of mana
To answer your question, passive will stop working but then again 6% of 1500 = 90 extra AP damage per hit.. thats still a great amount of damage id say


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> You my friend need to join Garena league .. Just download and install it beside your current NA League... Play some arams together ?



Yeah I shall join.. but I will have to start afresh.. all my investments are on NA.. Dont u think 20K (so far on RP) is too much to lose?


----------



## rapusa (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Then you may toggle it to deal additional damage at the cost of mana
> To answer your question, passive will stop working but then again 6% of 1500 = 90 extra *AP* damage per hit.. thats still a great amount of damage id say


In item info it says AD not AP dmg. Even with its toggle it consume 3% mana to get 6% dmg but not reliable for long fight as you end up draining mana fast. Without passive its not worthy item. Even LOLwiki not clear about this item Checked all wiki sites yet none says anything about passive with toggle.


rakesh_ic said:


> Yeah I shall join.. but I will have to start afresh.. all my investments are on NA.. Dont u think 20K (so far on RP) is too much to lose?


No need to lose anything. just start garena LOL too. You can unlock your fav hero in garena. when garena friends online play in garena client 
I will start NA LOL too if I ever manage to install it 
Had great match last night. almost lost it but with good team work we won.Though match making was bad. Why match me (lvl 11) with lvl 30 players? thanks to my team mates we keep defending and when we get chance destroyed their mid lane and all towers upto base. In the end both teams base were left but one of team mate sneak out while we defending and destroyed their base lol


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> No need to lose anything. just start garena LOL too. You can unlock your fav hero in garena. when garena friends online play in garena client


I am not saying that i lose my stuff by starting to play another server. But do u think I should stop playing NA just to play on garena which is a fresh start - both IP, XP and the wait till i get to build my rune pages and play the ranked games ultimately.

It atleast takes couple of months to get to 30 and customize my runes if i play continuosly (leaving aside my main account on NA) as each game fairs about 40 min (5vs5) of our time on an average

And playing 2 rounds continuosly (specially if u have to carry a noob team) on 5vs5 wud drain you so much and so playing another on NA server is a bigger task.

Simply, its not worth. Unless i get my main account locked i wont be thinking of playing another account.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

How do we log in to lol using garena? I have a NA lol id  in which I log in using the lol client.As my net is poor, I get 300+ pings which makes the game pretty laggy though playable.I play dota on garena and would like to try lol via garena as well.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> Had great match last night. almost lost it but with good team work we won.Though match making was bad. Why match me (lvl 11) with lvl 30 players? thanks to my team mates we keep defending and when we get chance destroyed their mid lane and all towers upto base. In the end both teams base were left but one of team mate sneak out while we defending and destroyed their base lol



Its one of the common strategies that work in normal games where the strategists are on a pretty lower side unless you are playing with/against lvl 30 seasoned players. Its called backdooring. But in ranked games with some good experienced players, backdooring can happen just to push turrets and taking the base by backdooring is very very rare coz its a child strategy 

play on brother.. u will see more tight games and better competed games.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

*imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/191/95g5.jpg

My core Amumu item build concentrated on his toggle skill. But I am confused about use of Rylai's and Liandry's Torment. Their passive work together with Amumu's toggle skill " Despair " ? I can see Rylai's slow effect on creeps but unable to check on champions and its slow considered as movement impaired for Torment skill or not ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

According to League wiki
* Rylai's Crystal Scepter *will slow champions on-spell-hit but the slow only lasts 1.5 seconds while the DoT occurs over 3 seconds, so only first half of DoT will be doubled.

Played a game with rapusa, twas fun 
My scorecard 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/12267d1380129397-league-legends-community-normals.jpg


----------



## rapusa (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> According to League wiki
> * Rylai's Crystal Scepter *will slow champions on-spell-hit but the slow only lasts 1.5 seconds while the DoT occurs over 3 seconds, so only first half of DoT will be doubled.


Amumu's despair skill hit every second so scepter activate every second too. So it should work together ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Got a Penta using Yi  sadly lost the match as I disconnected during late game


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Got a Penta using Yi  sadly lost the match as I disconnected during late game



I got 5 quads with yi this season. 2 with teemo and only 1 penta so far with Kha..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Getting pentas really depends more upon luck than skill :/
That match I had almost won but damn my internet service provider.. Got disconnected in the last moment


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Getting pentas really depends more upon luck than skill :/
> That match I had almost won but damn my internet service provider.. Got disconnected in the last moment



Not always true.. Luck only plays the role if the team itself is owning and u get all the kills without the team mates getting any of them.

My penta was when i had to get them all after the team fight had killed all others in my team and i even had to chase their tank for that penta.. 
Skill plays a part and i am not denying the luck part, coz you still need to be out of focus as the first target in a team fight..

We should start posting some tips for the newly joined LOL players in this forum.. That might help them getting accustomed to the strategy sooner.. What say guys (experienced lot)??


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Sure, get the ball rolling and make this thread active.. Ill post some points from time to time


----------



## rapusa (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

Unlocked Dr. Mundo today after looking at his passive like garen but I can't see if it's working or not. Is there any way to find out ?
In case of garen ,Tool tip shows how much hp regen I am getting but for Dr. Mundo's *Adrenaline Rush* it shows nothing about actual value just says 0.3% hp regen. 
Also his toggle skill *Burning Agony* range is 162.5 according to lol wiki  but in game it seems arround 400(just like Sunfire Cape), so bugged or wiki outdated ?Dr. Mundo - League of Legends Wiki


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: League of legends community*

BUMP.. 
*rapusa *
My internet was down for a month, i havent been able to play for a while.. you still playing ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

bump ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Invested another huge amount for rp and I got 3000rp now. Thinking of some skins. Not the legendaries though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Scorched Earth renekton, most gross skin ever


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Infernal nasus, Warring Kingdoms Trynda, Warring Kingdoms Xin, Dragonblade Riven, Chinese Dragon kog and Spiritual Udyr all are good. I still have 2660 RP left. Waiting for next Kog skin---> Battlecast Kog'Maw.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW what are you ranks?
I am bronze 2, just demoted from Bronze 1.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Infernal nasus, Warring Kingdoms Trynda, Warring Kingdoms Xin, Dragonblade Riven, Chinese Dragon kog and Spiritual Udyr all are good. I still have 2660 RP left. Waiting for next Kog skin---> Battlecast Kog'Maw.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I am stuck at B2 myself. Lot of morons to play with in NA server and I am struggling to make my way up coz of trolls, int feeders and noobs.

Regarding the skins, I got Warring Kingdoms Xin, Chinese Dragon kog and Sultan Trynd myself. I dont play the other champs mentioned so much. But I would love to see new skin on Lucian and Rengar


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I am stuck at B2 myself. Lot of morons to play with in NA server and I am struggling to make my way up coz of trolls, int feeders and noobs.
> 
> Regarding the skins, I got Warring Kingdoms Xin, Chinese Dragon kog and Sultan Trynd myself. I dont play the other champs mentioned so much. But I would love to see new skin on Lucian and Rengar



you in NA too? duo?
search me--->seamon


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> you in NA too? duo?
> search me--->seamon



Sure I will. My summoner id is blackhawkric


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Sure I will. My summoner id is blackhawkric



give me summoner name not id. Id---> entered with password. This should be a secret.
name--> seen above champion when playing a game.

seamon is my summoner name. Add me.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

blackhawk is the summoner name.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> give me summoner name not id. Id---> entered with password. This should be a secret.
> name--> seen above champion when playing a game.
> 
> seamon is my summoner name. Add me.



BTW what will you do with myu summoner id without a password?? I mean you said its a secret :S


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> blackhawk is the summoner name.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I don't want your id or password. You gave me your id which was useless because I can't search you with your id. I was explaining the difference. -.-


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> I don't want your id or password. You gave me your id which was useless because I can't search you with your id. I was explaining the difference. -.-



I know the difference between summoner name and id. But I seldom search someone and added in my account and so dint know if name/id was to be given. 

BTW, even if u had asked for, I wouldnt have given you my pwd. Or would I?


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I know the difference between summoner name and id. But I seldom search someone and added in my account and so dint know if name/id was to be given.
> 
> BTW, even if u had asked for, I wouldnt have given you my pwd. Or would I?



What would I do with an account with less skins than me and almost equal rank? I got a urge to ask this question to you---> Are you sure you are not a dumb blonde?

But mind you I am not asking as it may be considered offensive.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Good to see some activity here. Anyways, I'm back to bronze V. I've been to Bronze 1 and back to BV and I tell you I'm seriously fed up of the climb. I just play normals these days and try and have fun cos I guess I'm addicted to the game. I try the odd ranked game which I obviously lose because mid says he wants to leave since his mom asked him to go grocery shopping. I guess you cannot avoid that. They say you can single handedly carry yourself out from Bronze hell, but I think it needs at least 2 good players, and both of them carries to have any effect on the outcome of the game. I've gone 26/4/8 on a game as rengar and still lost. 
Right now I'm just trying to learn all the Champs as much as possible and have fun. I just feel I'm destined to be bronze forever.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> What would I do with an account with less skins than me and almost equal rank? I got a urge to ask this question to you---> Are you sure you are not a dumb blonde?
> 
> But mind you I am not asking as it may be considered offensive.



I would consider myself lucky not to be a moron who believes more the skins one have gives one the lisence to be arrogant as I believe having skins doesnt unfortunately give you the skills to play the game or be better at it.

I wouldnt mind calling a spade a spade when I have to but I usually dont get into others nerves trying to outsmart someone.

Having said so, how many skins do you even have to boast about it ?? Doesnt matter if u reply or not as your skin count doesnt make much sense to me as it was ur money that u spent to buy it and not mine. But was little curious as I saw you to be so proud of it?


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Good to see some activity here. Anyways, I'm back to bronze V. I've been to Bronze 1 and back to BV and I tell you I'm seriously fed up of the climb. I just play normals these days and try and have fun cos I guess I'm addicted to the game. I try the odd ranked game which I obviously lose because mid says he wants to leave since his mom asked him to go grocery shopping. I guess you cannot avoid that. They say you can single handedly carry yourself out from Bronze hell, but I think it needs at least 2 good players, and both of them carries to have any effect on the outcome of the game. I've gone 26/4/8 on a game as rengar and still lost.
> Right now I'm just trying to learn all the Champs as much as possible and have fun. I just feel I'm destined to be bronze forever.



Even 2 good players can't do it without luck. I am my friend just played a ranked game. I was Jungle Wukong and he was top Kenen. My final score was 12-5-11. His was 12-something-something. We were ahead of the enemy team by kills. The problem was it was a hookin(not actually hookin) 4v5 right from the very beginning. ADC vayne left before 1:30 and never came back.

Oh and I was once a 31-10-11 Kog once and still lost because score was 35-50.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW if NA then add me ------> seamon

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> I would consider myself lucky not to be a moron who believes more the skins one have gives one the lisence to be arrogant as I believe having skins doesnt unfortunately give you the skills to play the game or be better at it.
> 
> I wouldnt mind calling a spade a spade when I have to but I usually dont get into others nerves trying to outsmart someone.
> 
> Having said so, how many skins do you even have to boast about it ?? Doesnt matter if u reply or not as your skin count doesnt make much sense to me as it was ur money that u spent to buy it and not mine. But was little curious as I saw you to be so proud of it?



For the last time, I don't want your account/skins/id/password/champs/runes/masteries. Please just add me I sent you a friend request. ^.^


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Good to see some activity here. Anyways, I'm back to bronze V. I've been to Bronze 1 and back to BV and I tell you I'm seriously fed up of the climb. I just play normals these days and try and have fun cos I guess I'm addicted to the game. I try the odd ranked game which I obviously lose because mid says he wants to leave since his mom asked him to go grocery shopping. I guess you cannot avoid that. They say you can single handedly carry yourself out from Bronze hell, but I think it needs at least 2 good players, and both of them carries to have any effect on the outcome of the game. I've gone 26/4/8 on a game as rengar and still lost.
> Right now I'm just trying to learn all the Champs as much as possible and have fun. I just feel I'm destined to be bronze forever.



Its always better to be good with as many champs as you can and fill roles in ranked. I always believe in carrying myself out rather than depending on someone. But I duo with a friend of mine and we have pulled out orselves from b4 to B2 and B1 (respectively) now. As I have the habit of playing more, I keep on playing even after my frn goes to sleep and end up losing a few coz of trolls in the team which is why my friend is in B1 and me in B2


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

BTW I once asked my Diamond friend how bad I was on a scale of 1 to 10.
He said 15. hehe


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

How much pings you are getting in NA ? Rakesh

mine kassadin url *quickfind.kassad.in/profile/sea/xXNerevarineXx/


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> For the last time, I don't want your account/skins/id/password/champs/runes/masteries. Please just add me I sent you a friend request. ^.^



Currently in office. Will catch up when I am back home at 7 30 today.

Regarding winning 4 vs 5, I have doen that umpteen number of times, but you still need a decent set of 3 other players apart from you to pull it off.

I can win games of 5 vs 5 with a noob in the team but not with a troll/retard. I back myself up to carry a game and dont rely on others for carrying the game for me.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> How much pings you are getting in NA ? Rakesh



265 - 300 ms. Very much a decent ping with absolutely no lags. But at times when the BW is loaded, I get lag spikes. Thanks to ACT


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> How much pings you are getting in NA ? Rakesh



I get anywhere between 350 to 12000(literally). Mostly ~400.
Once I was in a Bangalore hotel gave me 250.
Rakesh?

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> Currently in office. Will catch up when I am back home at 7 30 today.
> 
> Regarding winning 4 vs 5, I have doen that umpteen number of times, but you still need a decent set of 3 other players apart from you to pull it off.
> 
> I can win games of 5 vs 5 with a noob in the team but not with a troll/retard. I back myself up to carry a game and dont rely on others for carrying the game for me.



Sadly ranked allows only duos. You can't carry alone when all other lanes are feeding.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Once you start playing @ 110 ping.. you will never be able to play at 300 ping the same way..
I too thought 265-300 ping didnt matter much when I was in EU, once I moved to garena. I never looked back
Last hitting is much MUCH more fluid now...
Try Garena side by side, uninstall if you dont enjoy


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Sadly ranked allows only duos. You can't carry alone when all other lanes are feeding.



I main jungle and so i know how to get the team intact. Its not always that you find all lanes winning. So yeah a good jungler/mid can get the game rolling.


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Once you start playing @ 110 ping.. you will never be able to play at 300 ping the same way..
> I too thought 265-300 ping didnt matter much when I was in EU, once I moved to garena. I never looked back
> Last hitting is much MUCH more fluid now...
> Try Garena side by side, uninstall if you dont enjoy



Can we transfer accounts?


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Regarding winning 4 vs 5, I have doen that umpteen number of times, but you still need a decent set of 3 other players apart from you to pull it off.
> 
> I can win games of 5 vs 5 with a noob in the team but not with a troll/retard. I back myself up to carry a game and dont rely on others for carrying the game for me.
> 
> 265 - 300 ms. Very much a decent ping with absolutely no lags. But at times when the BW is loaded, I get lag spikes. Thanks to ACT



I agree that 265-300ms is playable latency, but it doesn't allow certain combos. For example the Alistar Q+W combo. Recently I've been getting some serious lag, thanks to the DDOS attacks happening with the RIOT server. I just wish they'd get a server nearby. Isn't there a SEA server Btw?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Once you start playing @ 110 ping.. you will never be able to play at 300 ping the same way..
> I too thought 265-300 ping didnt matter much when I was in EU, once I moved to garena. I never looked back
> Last hitting is much MUCH more fluid now...
> Try Garena side by side, uninstall if you dont enjoy



Sunil, I have spent in multiples of 10K on the game already in these 3+ years. Now abandoning that account for a garena account is like stop playing the game in all  hope you undersntad my plight. LOL


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I main jungle and so i know how to get the team intact. Its not always that you find all lanes winning. So yeah a good jungler/mid can get the game rolling.



I main everything except support.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Can we transfer accounts?



Yes you can, but not atm.. garena did a promo some time back, you should have taken it


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Sunil, I have spent in multiples of 10K on the game already in these 3+ years. Now abandoning that account for a garena account is like stop playing the game in all  hope you undersntad my plight. LOL



I got stuff worth much more(GIFTS FTW). Got many peeps here too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Sunil, I have spent in multiples of 10K on the game already in these 3+ years. Now abandoning that account for a garena account is like stop playing the game in all  hope you undersntad my plight. LOL



I know but you can atleast give garena a go ? side by side.. I m not asking you to move on completely, but if you ever get frustrated in NA because of trolls and stuff, give me a ping we will duo queue for normals atleast (in garena)

Btw, Garena may do promo again for account transfer.. so be ready when that happens and dont miss it

even if you want to start new, getting to level 30 is much easier in garena because you get 7 days of free XP boost + 40 win XP boost for free and many more rewards


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> I agree that 265-300ms is playable latency, but it doesn't allow certain combos. For example the Alistar Q+W combo. Recently I've been getting some serious lag, thanks to the DDOS attacks happening with the RIOT server. I just wish they'd get a server nearby. Isn't there a SEA server Btw?



There is an ocianic region but they have play timings. They shut it off at 10 30 PM local time . I had to invest on RP to move back to NA. And with the games i played there on Oceanic, I thought the quality of players on NA was much better though these guys are pretty bad at their attitude.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> I know but you can atleast give garena a go ? side by side.. I m not asking you to move on completely, but if you ever get frustrated in NA because of trolls and stuff, give me a ping we will duo queue for normals atleast (in garena)
> 
> Btw, Garena may do promo again for account transfer.. so be ready when that happens and dont miss it



That i will. I will surely put in garena this week.


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> I know but you can atleast give garena a go ? side by side.. I m not asking you to move on completely, but if you ever get frustrated in NA because of trolls and stuff, give me a ping we will duo queue for normals atleast (in garena)
> 
> Btw, Garena may do promo again for account transfer.. so be ready when that happens and dont miss it
> 
> even if you want to start new, getting to level 30 is much easier in garena because you get 7 days of free XP boost + 40 win XP boost for free and many more rewards



Just post here when that promo starts.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> There is an ocianic region but they have play timings. They shut it off at 10 30 PM local time . I had to invest on RP to move back to NA. And with the games i played there on Oceanic, I thought the quality of players on NA was much better though these guys are pretty bad at their attitude.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Play timings? ROFL, such a deal breaker. 
Also, the prime reason I chose NA was because I knew there'd be horrible people elsewhere and the EU server is just so horribly maintained. If they could do something like what Blizzard dud with Starcraft 2 and introduce a Southeast Asia server along with good funds to maintain it, it'd be great. The bulk of the good players come from Asia obviously, if you discount a few players like PhantomLord. 
Blackhawk, I spectate your games once in a while and feel sorry for how your team does sometimes. I've gone through the same **** so i feel your pain.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

If you wanna dodge queue, just pick a "Noob" champ ( dont lock in), and pick revive-teleport..
Works 8/10 times lol



Enjoy some tentacles


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> If you wanna dodge queue, just pick a "Noob" champ ( dont lock in), and pick revive-teleport..
> Works 8/10 times lol
> 
> 
> ...



I do that sometimes.

AP TRYNDAMERE SUPPORT.

AD ADC KARTHUS.

- - - Updated - - -

revive+smite works better.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Im in a stalemate in ranked.. whatever points i get by winning,  i lose them all via trolls (either losses or queue dodges)..
I cant demote, nor do I advance.. seriously pissing me off


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Im in a stalemate in ranked.. whatever points i get by winning,  i lose them all via trolls (either losses or queue dodges)..
> I cant demote, nor do I advance.. seriously pissing me off



When you are having a bad time just blame tryndamere.

- - - Updated - - -

If he's in the game then Master Yi.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

So seamon and I teamed up last night for a super game. Seamon just demolished top lane and in turn dominated the entire game. I hope he moves out of bronze.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

What is the game's size?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



arijitsinha said:


> What is the game's size?



In my directory it's exactly 10 GB.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



arijitsinha said:


> What is the game's size?



and in mine, its 3.1 GB.. (garena)

*lol.garena.com/

download the cybercafe version if you wanna play


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

There are certain facts that I read about Garena LOL that really dint impress me.

1) There is no direct support by RIOT and on any issues with the server or the bugs ingame, Garena LOL is supposed to support and fix them up which is more like live with it until Garena cares for the third party.
2) The Garena shells (converted to RP points in LOL) is more expensive than the RP we get in NA server.
3) Once into Garena LOL (if ported from NA server), there is no coming out of it as one cannot port the account to any of the RIOTS original regions.

Having said so, for a first timer, all this is immaterial and can still go ahead and try LOL on Garena but not for a seasoned player like me


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

1) Garena updates come in less than 1 day after it has been released in Riot servers, so it is pointless to complain, it has no "support" by Riot itself..
2) Overall, Garena has MUCH cheaper shell to RP conversion.. We get SKINS for absolutely free (just buy RP, redeem skin.. you get to keep the RP for other skins)
I have unlocked katarina, jack of hearts TF,  and bunny riven that way...
Besides this, there is atleast 1 set of 50% off skin per month that you can buy with RP..
Gamersgift.com has good prices for Garena shells
3) Who cares ? If a client states its a specific region only, its supposed to be specific region only
4) Besides this, you can get IP boosts just by leaving the Garena client on.. You acccumulate garena energy which you can redeem for IP/XP boost
5) You get 450IP + Choice of 4 champion + 200 RP (This is equivalent to 500 RP in NA) + 7 DAY XP boost + 40 win XP boost + 20 Win IP boost + ammumu champion + some early game quints + 1 Rune page + Choice out of 4 skins ABSOLUTELY freeeee
6) DAT SEXY PING
7) In game voice chat
8) Need I state more  reasons ? 

The only thing I miss is the sexy league of legends launcher.. garena has integrated lol launcher with itself


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> 1) Garena updates come in less than 1 day after it has been released in Riot servers, so it is pointless to complain, it has no "support" by Riot itself..
> 2) Overall, Garena has MUCH cheaper shell to RP conversion.. We get SKINS for absolutely free (just buy RP, redeem skin.. you get to keep the RP for other skins)
> I have unlocked sandstorm katarina, jack of hearts TF, Deep water kassadin and bunny riven that way...
> Besides this, there is atleast 1 set of 50% off skin per month that you can buy with RP..
> ...



Can you post how to transfer account from NA to Garena?

- - - Updated - - -

Wait how can it be 3 GB. Where is rest of 7 GB. Does Garena have reduced visual quality?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Can you post how to transfer account from NA to Garena?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wait how can it be 3 GB. Where is rest of 7 GB. Does Garena have reduced visual quality?



No, its the same client, compressed in a zip file for cybercafes.. when you extract it, itll be the same size..
As of now, the promo for account transfer has ended sadly.. There isnt going to be another transfer again.. I just found out about it.. 
*lol.garena.com/news/news/849-final-server-transfers


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

couple of things I would like to clarify here - 

1) No support by RIOT for their own game irks me because, the game itself is complex and the bugs that gets induced every release on LOL makes it scary to wait for. When i said support, I am talknig about everything from loss prevention to any other corrupt file fixes that RIOT could help us with on LOL.
2) I donno how it works with getting free skins in Garena, so no comments there.
3) I care about the server i play. Simply because NA has the most logged in traffic and hence gets updated first with any patches and the variety of player base you get to play with. SEA and may be a little bit of Australians are gonna be there in Garena, no one from the west will even know/care about Garena LOL.
4) Anything about IP is immaterial to me or to any other seasoned players like me as we earn them well. For example - I got 79K IP laying eggs in my account 
5) I play with my frnds with skype on. Besides, who cares about a ingame voice chat when u have 100's of options even otherwise.
6) My pings arent bad and i have a lagless game. I dont care if the ping is 1 or 100 or 1000 as far as I am playing it lag free.
7) Overall, the pricey GS and the player base shuts me down for porting m,y current account. But creating a new account is still a posibility.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

You realise you can play much better with less ping right ? Faster reaction times and such..
That is reason enough why Garena should be priority choice for Indians..
I too used to think I can play lag free at 230 ping (EU East), Now I think differently..
What does skin prices and support and stuff like that even matter in the end when you can have the most important thing of all..


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

So..........anyone else plays League from a SSD?


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> So..........anyone else plays League from a SSD?



SSDs do nothing to increase game performance.  It only helps in faster load times.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> So..........anyone else plays League from a SSD?



tried with my ultrabook ssd.. nothing noticeable happens


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Updating it is a little faster+getting back in after a DC is faster+copying client to ext. HDD is faster. Load time is constant, it depends on your Internet connection.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Updating it is a little faster+getting back in after a DC is faster+copying client to ext. HDD is faster. Load time is constant, it depends on your Internet connection.


Thats about it. Nothing to add onto the overall gameplay or anything ingame.

I am using an SSD too btw.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> You realise you can play much better with less ping right ? Faster reaction times and such..
> That is reason enough why Garena should be priority choice for Indians..
> I too used to think I can play lag free at 230 ping (EU East), Now I think differently..
> What does skin prices and support and stuff like that even matter in the end when you can have the most important thing of all..



Brother i agree with you on the ping, but my ping isnt hurting my gameplay for noe. so y will i even bother?? I click and it registers and thats all i want


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

After repeated persistence from Nerevarine, I created an account on garena just to check out the latency and was pleasantly surprised with 76ms ping. I will have to check out how the community is though. However, I don't think I'll be shifting my NA account, as similarly to Blackhawk I've invested more than 10k on NA. And I need to see the difference as to how 76ms ping affects gameplay.


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> After repeated persistence from Nerevarine, I created an account on garena just to check out the latency and was pleasantly surprised with 76ms ping. I will have to check out how the community is though. However, I don't think I'll be shifting my NA account, as similarly to Blackhawk I've invested more than 10k on NA. And I need to see the difference as to how 76ms ping affects gameplay.



You can't transfer accounts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Hallelujah !


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*i61.tinypic.com/f3uecg.png

need 1 more win for promotion to B1, im too scared :/
I have lost my promotions like 5 times already


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> *i61.tinypic.com/f3uecg.png
> 
> need 1 more win for promotion to B1, im too scared :/
> I have lost my promotions like 5 times already



In B1 stuff gets real. It's easy to own B3-5 guys but B1 guys are the real deal. They are actually better than SV. I got into a pretty bad losing streak in B1.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

^What league are you ??


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Bronze 2 after getting demoted from bronze 1.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*b0.raptrcdn.com/img/screenshots/orig/2785e000045d2d4ae39e8ec7ecc6266d.de9e072ddb6c894fd5e4b3d1a747380b.jpeg

*i61.tinypic.com/2m5kniw.png

R*PE
See that veigar AP... 1 hit death


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

congo.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

So a very frustrating thing has begin happening to me. The dreaded firewall error. Strangely, this has started happening after I installed the Garena LOL. It let's me pick a champ, however then I do not get the loading screen, just a black screen with and subsequently an error "firewall error". This has never happened to me before in my 2 years of LOL and now I'm unable to solve it. I've tried reinstalling and I've gone to the extent of reformatting my entire system, still the same. 
Read about this error on the net and apparently it's a very common error which may be from RIOT's end. And I'm helpless now and don't know what to do. I'm already in Bronze V, so no worries but I feel guilty since I've not been able to join games and hence, fcked over 4 teammates in the process. Any solutions guys?


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> So a very frustrating thing has begin happening to me. The dreaded firewall error. Strangely, this has started happening after I installed the Garena LOL. It let's me pick a champ, however then I do not get the loading screen, just a black screen with and subsequently an error "firewall error". This has never happened to me before in my 2 years of LOL and now I'm unable to solve it. I've tried reinstalling and I've gone to the extent of reformatting my entire system, still the same.
> Read about this error on the net and apparently it's a very common error which may be from RIOT's end. And I'm helpless now and don't know what to do. I'm already in Bronze V, so no worries but I feel guilty since I've not been able to join games and hence, fcked over 4 teammates in the process. Any solutions guys?



which anti-virus? Try disabling it.

- - - Updated - - -



thejunglegod said:


> So a very frustrating thing has begin happening to me. The dreaded firewall error. Strangely, this has started happening after I installed the Garena LOL. It let's me pick a champ, however then I do not get the loading screen, just a black screen with and subsequently an error "firewall error". This has never happened to me before in my 2 years of LOL and now I'm unable to solve it. I've tried reinstalling and I've gone to the extent of reformatting my entire system, still the same.
> Read about this error on the net and apparently it's a very common error which may be from RIOT's end. And I'm helpless now and don't know what to do. I'm already in Bronze V, so no worries but I feel guilty since I've not been able to join games and hence, fcked over 4 teammates in the process. Any solutions guys?



which anti-virus? Try disabling it.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I had Kaspersky when I was with my pre formatted system. Currently, I don't even have an Antivirus installed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Windows button -> Check Firewall status -> Disable it
Also try deleting as many friends in your friends list as possible.. I know this sounds strange but apparently this fixes the issue for many people.. happened with me on my laptop, and it fixed after I did that
What is your garena username ? and ingame summoner name


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> So a very frustrating thing has begin happening to me. The dreaded firewall error. Strangely, this has started happening after I installed the Garena LOL. It let's me pick a champ, however then I do not get the loading screen, just a black screen with and subsequently an error "firewall error". This has never happened to me before in my 2 years of LOL and now I'm unable to solve it. I've tried reinstalling and I've gone to the extent of reformatting my entire system, still the same.
> Read about this error on the net and apparently it's a very common error which may be from RIOT's end. And I'm helpless now and don't know what to do. I'm already in Bronze V, so no worries but I feel guilty since I've not been able to join games and hence, fcked over 4 teammates in the process. Any solutions guys?



So far nothing on this. There is a 150 pages thread running in LOL NA forum with no real fix or help from RIOT yet. I have played a LOL game 3 days ago and i have raised a ticket with RIOT myself. Wait for them to fix it. Infact they only acknowledged the problem after the thread was already 96 pages.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> So far nothing on this. There is a 150 pages thread running in LOL NA forum with no real fix or help from RIOT yet. I have played a LOL game 3 days ago and i have raised a ticket with RIOT myself. Wait for them to fix it. Infact they only acknowledged the problem after the thread was already 96 pages.



So you've come across the problem as well? Damn! 
I raised a ticket myself and was pleasantly surprised with a return mail. It seemed a default message though asking me to check my firewall and any third party Antivirus. It however, asked me to do some tests and send them the logs for the same , which I did. I'm waiting for a response now. 
It's bloody frustrating I tell you. Played a few Dota games in the meanwhile. 

And Nerevarine, I uninstalled garena the moment I couldn't connect to my LOL NA. I will give it a try again if riot is unable to fix it. My summoner name is the same as in NA - Hippodotamus


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> So you've come across the problem as well? Damn!
> I raised a ticket myself and was pleasantly surprised with a return mail. It seemed a default message though asking me to check my firewall and any third party Antivirus. It however, asked me to do some tests and send them the logs for the same , which I did. I'm waiting for a response now.
> It's bloody frustrating I tell you. Played a few Dota games in the meanwhile.
> 
> And Nerevarine, I uninstalled garena the moment I couldn't connect to my LOL NA. I will give it a try again if riot is unable to fix it. My summoner name is the same as in NA - Hippodotamus



Well I sent a pissed off ticket actually and they gave me a response that there are huge number of tickets in similar lines they are working on and they will contact me in few days. Provided all the logs and tests in advance as I know how their support works 

I might install garena myself today


----------



## snap (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

League SCANDAL ; MUST READ ; SOURCE BY FORMER PRO ADC FIMIR ( NAJIN BLACK SWORD ; AHQ KOREA ) MATCH FIXING SCANDAL : leagueoflegends


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



snap said:


> League SCANDAL ; MUST READ ; SOURCE BY FORMER PRO ADC FIMIR ( NAJIN BLACK SWORD ; AHQ KOREA ) MATCH FIXING SCANDAL : leagueoflegends



unable to open at office.. can u post the important parts of it?? please.


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

ANOTHER VERSION OF THREAD TRANSLATED Because the full translation post that /u/harry921103 did got removed by the mods, here it is: fangel123 comments on League SCANDAL ; MUST READ ; SOURCE BY FORMER PRO ADC FIMIR ( NAJIN BLACK SWORD ; AHQ KOREA ) MATCH FIXING SCANDAL

More clear translation thanks to AskMeAboutZombies AskMeAboutZombies comments on League SCANDAL ; MUST READ ; SOURCE BY FORMER PRO ADC FIMIR ( NAJIN BLACK SWORD ; AHQ KOREA ) MATCH FIXING SCANDAL

OFFICIAL INVEN POST BY INVEN MODS Àü AHQ ÄÚ¸®¾Æ ¼Ò¼Ó 'ÇÇ¹Ì¸£', ·ÑÃ¨½º ½ÂºÎÁ¶ÀÛ Æø·Î ÈÄ ÀÚ»ì ½Ãµµ

Hoon has posted that Fimir is in a hospital and is currently being treated. ( surgery) Thank you for all the support and the worries.*****************************

Credit goes to itsyourwouldof itsyourwouldof comments on League SCANDAL ; MUST READ ; SOURCE BY FORMER PRO ADC FIMIR ( NAJIN BLACK SWORD ; AHQ KOREA ) MATCH FIXING SCANDAL

    One of the comments from KT Mulroc: TRANSLATION "I was sued for defamation last year for trying to bring this to light. Unfortunately, by Korean law, if you use a person's real name to defame them, you're liable under the Defamation law - regardless of whether you're right or wrong. He insisted that he had received a sponsorship and I ended up having to pay a fine, but I was less concerned about a little fine and more concerned that he would sue Minki too. Also - Minki, we knew each other since our NA server days, and we spent a month together playing for Najin Sword. Both of us had to leave the team before we really even had a real chance to play, but thanks to the kindness of people around me, I was able to join KT while you were set adrift, and I always thought that was unfortunate. So when I heard that you joined a team called AHQ, I thought that was fantastic. But it sucked that your team ended the way it did, and I found out that your team was made for ToTo for the first time while drinking with Hoon. I got so pissed that I tried to reveal what happened, but my post was deleted and I got sued and fined and was worried that you would get in even more trouble because of it. But nothing worries me more than the fact that what you're doing right now is ****ed up. It's extremely brave of you to try to reveal the truth, so if you can read this, please stop what you're doing right now. And if you're the son of a ***** who took advantage of the fact that a player's family was poor and knew that he couldn't say no to you to fix matches for your gambling, you shouldn't **** up a people's lives like this just to satisfy your own greed."

Kespa , Riot Korea , and the korean police already seem to be organizing an investigation. ?? '??? ??' ?? ?? ??-e???

tl;dr Noh Dae Chul ( Manager of AHq : NO TIES WITH AHQ WHATSOEVER) comes up with a plan, gets 5 highly top tier ranker/players and create a team. Tells them bullshit lies to try to make them purposely lose and toto off their loses to make profit. Players had no idea what was happening and believed that OGN threatened them until they found out they had no official sponsor from AHq. (TOTO , AKA ONLINE BETTING FOR SPORTS/ESPORTS/)

    Ogn had no idea this was going on(THEY WERE NOT INVOLVED) , this was all planned by Noh Dae Chul.
    Opposing teams also had no idea what was going on , no other players at the time knew about it.
    Ahq Promise (fimir) did not try to commit suicide just for this sole reason. He had many personal problems , you can check his facebook page but please do not post it here. (rules)
    We do not know if actscene did purposely throw his game , honestly , I remember one game of the set and he seemed like he was actually playing. They could have just lost due to skill differences/stress/pressure from the coach. Please don't judge until we know everything. Please remember that it was their career , not just some game.

UPDATED TO SUMMARIZE

Promise (fimir) is being treated in a hospital right now. He is in critical condition.

*twitter.com/insideKLoL *twitter.com/ggCMonteCristo For more updates


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

LOL NA started connecting games from yesterday for me. Played 3 ranked since yesterday and connected all the three games without once being crashed or asked to reconnect. A good sign after a weeks wait for a game.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> LOL NA started connecting games from yesterday for me. Played 3 ranked since yesterday and connected all the three games without once being crashed or asked to reconnect. A good sign after a weeks wait for a game.



Yeah, started working for me too since last night. The troubles I went through to fix the GODDAMN thing and realizing that the problem was from RIOT's end is a little frustrating. But I guess if it's all good now then i have no worries.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/T.png
3 more matches for silver, wish me luck guys

BTW, I met a personal enemy in ranked today.. he was in enemy team.. I went apeshit on him 10/1 that biatch


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Nowdays I can't win a single match because the lag gets so damn bad. I mean I randomly get spikes 5-10 mins, allowing the enemy laner to get an upperhand. Lag trolled me almost into B3. One more to go to B3(from B2).


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

^Two possible solutions to that, one costs money and one you wont like


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I am thinking of quitting league altogether.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

No No, bad seamon bad bad boy


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Nowdays I can't win a single match because the lag gets so damn bad. I mean I randomly get spikes 5-10 mins, allowing the enemy laner to get an upperhand. Lag trolled me almost into B3. One more to go to B3(from B2).



I don't think it's anything to do with the RIOT servers. It has to be your Internet connection. Cos I have been getting lag free playability since the connection issue was resolved. Check your Internet connection by running speedtest.na or similar programs.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

1 win till silver, 1 loss and i lose promotion 

- - - Updated - - -

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Silver.png

- - - Updated - - -

SILVER LEAGUE !! yay


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Free Dreadknight Garen apparently hosted by Riot themselves.

Free Dreadknight Garen - NA


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

None of you playing anymore  ?


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> None of you playing anymore  ?



Back to NA bro, sorry. I think it's where my heart lies. Why don't you join us?


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Anybody availed the giveaway I linked you all to? I did that for your benefit you know.


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Free Dreadknight Garen apparently hosted by Riot themselves.
> 
> Free Dreadknight Garen - NA





seamon said:


> Anybody availed the giveaway I linked you all to? I did that for your benefit you know.



Thanks a lot my man but sorry, It installs a third party app which can follow and post tweets for you. Are you sure that is safe?


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Thanks a lot my man but sorry, It installs a third party app which can follow and post tweets for you. Are you sure that is safe?



It doesn't. I am 100% sure it's legit. After you get the code(which you have to enter in in-game client's store's code section) you can unfollow whatever you decided to follow. Even better you can create a dummy twitter account. It worked for me and I can show you Dreadknight Garen skin .


----------



## thejunglegod (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Ah, the dummy Twitter thing makes sense. Will try. Thanks man.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkNYbj_Wvks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

^^ blank post?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



- - - Updated - - -

Everytime I see that Use of Alcohol and Tobacco, I remember one champion only


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I hope you guys have played the April Fools special Ultra Rapid Fire mode. It's as fun as LOL can get.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> I hope you guys have played the April Fools special Ultra Rapid Fire mode. It's as fun as LOL can get.



I dint.. There is no fun playing with anti fun elements


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I dint.. There is no fun playing with anti fun elements



We need to remember sometimes that LOL is a just a game in the end and is meant to make you have fun. Of all the game modes they've ever come out with including Hexakill, this is hands down the best. I, personally, had a blast playing it.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> We need to remember sometimes that LOL is a just a game in the end and is meant to make you have fun. Of all the game modes they've ever come out with including Hexakill, this is hands down the best. I, personally, had a blast playing it.



The problem is what you might find funny isnt really impressing me. As I said, proper builds with the measures to get a champ balanced is fun for me as it throws the challenge. And yes its just a game which I like to play with all its mighty little things that make me come back for it every single time.

Dont you think its just the same old arena battle that has nothing more to offer but you still find yourself playing it over and over again hoping to do better every time?? Is it not so God damn repititive and we still play it? thats because the challenge it offers and fun in trying out the challenge competing with other players like us.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> I hope you guys have played the April Fools special Ultra Rapid Fire mode. It's as fun as LOL can get.



I tried it, it was awesome ..
try 2v2 in that gamemode..
take karthus and keep pressing r-r-r-r ...
even lux ult has 15 sec cool down 
Hecarim Q has no cooldown


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> The problem is what you might find funny isnt really impressing me. As I said, proper builds with the measures to get a champ balanced is fun for me as it throws the challenge. And yes its just a game which I like to play with all its mighty little things that make me come back for it every single time.
> 
> Dont you think its just the same old arena battle that has nothing more to offer but you still find yourself playing it over and over again hoping to do better every time?? Is it not so God damn repititive and we still play it? thats because the challenge it offers and fun in trying out the challenge competing with other players like us.



Of course it is fun. I never said it isn't. I don't know why you have to be so super defensive about it. I enjoy LOL so much that going without it sometimes even for a day makes me feel weird. I've even got my wife hooked on to it. But every now and then, it's a welcome change to vary it a little. It's not that they've removed normals and ranked, they're just giving us a temporary "go all out"  card. And I absolutely love RIOT for it. 
You can continue playing ranked and normals. I never asked you to stop. I'm just saying that if you haven't, you should try it out for the sheer insanity it offers.


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> I tried it, it was awesome ..
> try 2v2 in that gamemode..
> take karthus and keep pressing r-r-r-r ...
> even lux ult has 15 sec cool down
> Hecarim Q has no cooldown



I had this one dude who went Trynda, he'd jump in team fights, take 2 kills, go back and return again with his ultimate. So funny. 
I also saw a taric stunning everybody in sight. And SONA, Ohh God, SONA. She is such a nightmare with no cds.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Of course it is fun. I never said it isn't. I don't know why you have to be so super defensive about it. I enjoy LOL so much that going without it sometimes even for a day makes me feel weird. I've even got my wife hooked on to it. But every now and then, it's a welcome change to vary it a little. It's not that they've removed normals and ranked, they're just giving us a temporary "go all out"  card. And I absolutely love RIOT for it.
> You can continue playing ranked and normals. I never asked you to stop. I'm just saying that if you haven't, you should try it out for the sheer insanity it offers.



I donno how you got an impression that I am defending something. I am just putting down what I like the game for. In case you missed it, I repeat - "I find no fun in playing the game with anti fun elements in it". BTW, the CD reduction, zero mana costs for champs that do not have any other vulnerabilites are termed as anti fun elements by RIOT themselves, if you arent aware. 

Besides, its not a compulsion to try out everything that comes out new which do not appeal for someone. Am I right?


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I donno how you got an impression that I am defending something. I am just putting down what I like the game for. In case you missed it, I repeat - "I find no fun in playing the game with anti fun elements in it". BTW, the CD reduction, zero mana costs for champs that do not have any other vulnerabilites are termed as anti fun elements by RIOT themselves, if you arent aware.
> 
> Besides, its not a compulsion to try out everything that comes out new which do not appeal for someone. Am I right?



Definitely not. To each his own. Please continue doing what you do. I apologize for asking you to try out something which I considered fun. How you can judge a game mode without even trying it out is out of my domain of understanding. 
Didn't mean to rub you off the wrong way though. Apologies if you it came out the wrong way.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Definitely not. To each his own. Please continue doing what you do. I apologize for asking you to try out something which I considered fun. How you can judge a game mode without even trying it out is out of my domain of understanding.
> Didn't mean to rub you off the wrong way though. Apologies if you it came out the wrong way.



Na its perfectly fine and am open to suggestion.

Just so that you know, I have read about the mode completely before I decided not to waste my time trying it out (as its not the way i like the game) and switching off my mood which I thought can utilize better. 
I am hell tight on schedule for my games these days - BF4 with my frns in the platoon (every round of 20 to 30 min), LOL ranked games (every game is a minimum of 40 min), Sherlock series (each episode for 1.5 hrs), browsing the regular sites (iptorrents, ggmania, maximumpc, facebook etc). 

So yeah, no time for things I may like the least or may not like at all.


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Na its perfectly fine and am open to suggestion.
> 
> Just so that you know, I have read about the mode completely before I decided not to waste my time trying it out (as its not the way i like the game) and switching off my mood which I thought can utilize better.
> I am hell tight on schedule for my games these days - BF4 with my frns in the platoon (every round of 20 to 30 min), LOL ranked games (every game is a minimum of 40 min), Sherlock series (each episode for 1.5 hrs), browsing the regular sites (iptorrents, ggmania, maximumpc, facebook etc).
> ...



Hahaha ok. I get your point. I know how I managed to finish the entire Sherlock seasons with a time crunch  working as an engineer. And though I'm not a BF4 fan, I do invest considerable amounts of time playing "other games". My ever expanding backlog just makes me realize how short for time I truly am. 
Peace. 
P. S. Sherlock is just wonderful.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> Hahaha ok. I get your point. I know how I managed to finish the entire Sherlock seasons with a time crunch  working as an engineer. And though I'm not a BF4 fan, I do invest considerable amounts of time playing "other games". My ever expanding backlog just makes me realize how short for time I truly am.
> Peace.
> P. S. Sherlock is just wonderful.



\\OT// Yeah Sherlock is amazing. I am new to the series madness and I finished watching Hannibal S01 (following S02 closely every week), True detective S01, Game of thrones S01, S02, S03 (waiting for the next one to begin) and now started Sherlock. And all this was in past 1 month.  So you now know my time limitations. 

I played hexakill for once, team builder for once. Had that idiotic issue with LOL loading that gave me some peaceful time to watch series


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Man I thought swain will be amazing in URF. Seriously got my @$$ kicked.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Sona or anything with heals is just too impossibru !!!


----------



## rapusa (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Whats normal ping in LOL NA while playing from India ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

^Look who's back


----------



## rapusa (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> ^Look who's back


One who make Hot streak by teemo when starts ranked games 
*i58.tinypic.com/25rgv7k.jpg

Making your "Teemo useless in ranked games" thinking to Myth


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> \\OT// Yeah Sherlock is amazing. I am new to the series madness and I finished watching Hannibal S01 (following S02 closely every week), True detective S01, Game of thrones S01, S02, S03 (waiting for the next one to begin) and now started Sherlock. And all this was in past 1 month.  So you now know my time limitations.
> 
> I played hexakill for once, team builder for once. Had that idiotic issue with LOL loading that gave me some peaceful time to watch series



Yeah, Game of Thrones is pretty EPIC. I'm yet to catch up on Hannibal though. And yeah, I finished Tomb Raider when the LOL loading problem occurred. XD



seamon said:


> Man I thought swain will be amazing in URF. Seriously got my @$$ kicked.


There are many champions who're unplayable in URF. But we need to remember that RIOT just reduced the CDs and mana regen on every champ while deleting ryze and kass. They're obviously not gonna balance chars out since this game mode is not realistic.



rapusa said:


> Whats normal ping in LOL NA while playing from India ?


I get average pings of around 270ms and so does rakesh_ic. So I'm guessing that's the norm since he's from Bangalore and I'm from Mumbai.


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I am done with League for this year. Of course I'll play once in a while but not regularly. I uninstalled DOTA 2 for this very reason: I can't afford to get distracted this year.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

270ms ? isn't that laggy ?
Can you play without delays at that ping ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Sorye ge ton !


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> 270ms ? isn't that laggy ?
> Can you play without delays at that ping ?



Yep. It's 270ms but it's lag free. I understand that I won't be able to pull over certain combos, but I can live with that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

had an epic match, me, rapusa and some other friends
We dominated their weak ass team


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

kassadin nerfed too hard, without the silence, its very hard to outtrade your opponent


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> kassadin nerfed too hard, without the silence, its very hard to outtrade your opponent



None picks kass anymore. Previously he was "perma ban" and now he is a "RIOT banned" champ.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

YasuOP, but when I see riven in lane 



Spoiler



*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/scared-cat.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> YasuOP, but when I see riven in lane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am kinda hit or miss with Yas so far.. was not able to master him yet (and am not playing him from some time.. so yeah). The problem is, he can be countered by many champs.. 

BTW, did u see VFizz? I dint particularly like the skin though. Am really waiting for a skin on lucian and rengar


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



> did u see VFizz? I dint particularly like the skin though.


yeah me too, he looks too alieny
We really need a new Zed/khazix/rengar skin.. Zed is getting a T1 skin in the future i think


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> yeah me too, he looks too alieny
> We really need a new Zed/khazix/rengar skin.. Zed is getting a T1 skin in the future i think



IMO Zed (Dont remember the name of that white zed ) and kha (mech) has some skins that make them look different from the classic skin. Reng and Luc on the other end looks similar with or without a skin. Besides, I play those champs a lot


----------



## thejunglegod (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I'm really looking forward to the Twitch visual updates. He looks epic now. Like the nasty little rat he is supposed to be. 
As for Yasuo, I hate him. He is the only one apart from a good Kayle or a good Zed that can screw over my mid Ziggs.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

which all champion can counter a good Morg?? 

PS:: I am not talknig about a noob morgs here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Morgana as in mid ? 
Id play Katarina against her, but there are definitely better counters, maybe yasuo ? or talon ?
talon especially...
anything AD that will make her spellshield a waste


Our garena team is growing , now we can  play full team 5v5 properly
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/fullteam.jpg

all are indians and most I know in real life


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Helped my friend promote to silver IV.. 
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/11.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Come on guys, you arent playing no more ? :S

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/silver%20%282%29.png

Reached Silver 4, Last ranked match enemy team chat 

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/221.jpg


----------



## thejunglegod (May 1, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

You're carrying pretty hard. Gj man. It's the same b5 to b4 to b3 and back to b4 for me. Currently I'm in b3,so looking forward to getting to that elusive silver. I don't really think too much these days since it manages to Fck with my head so much. I just play and enjoy the game and of there is a troll, I instamute.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Why not make a separate spoof account ? Level it up to level 30 and carefully do you probations this time..
5 wins got my friend to silver 4, but there is no guarentee..
6 is a guarenteed silver though, trust me it isnt that hard.. just duo queue with your friend, be sure to both pick carry (mid and adc) and use the rest of your team as a meatshield..
Atleast thats what I do


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/merc.png


----------



## seamon (May 9, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Man I haven't played in forever. I'll probably play a few matches when summer holidays begins.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*


Gods CAN be killed !


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-05-16_20-20-26.jpg

13th pentakill, first ranked pentakill..
Im sad I cant advance because of noob teams 

- - - Updated - - -

We got a new member : Anorion


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

eh i wannabe a meatshield


----------



## snap (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

you should try dota 2 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## seamon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



snap said:


> you should try dota 2  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]



Back back you vultures! [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is ours!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

^ Y U NO make Garena ID

league players here are so fragmented


----------



## seamon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> ^ Y U NO make Garena ID
> 
> league players here are so fragmented



If you make a step by step tutorial for me and post it here I might .
I got a BSNL 4mbps connection recently. I was just gonna go check NA's ping with this.
Also I was saving up for Watchdogs and Wolfenstein New Order but I guess I can download Garena LoL.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*edge.cdn.starhub.com/games/lolsg/cafe/GarenaLoL_20140513.zip

download and install and play


----------



## seamon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> *edge.cdn.starhub.com/games/lolsg/cafe/GarenaLoL_20140513.zip
> 
> download and install and play



OK It'll be complete by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=ugXC7g3p0JU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rapusa (May 18, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> If you make a step by step tutorial for me and post it here I might .
> I got a BSNL 4mbps connection recently. I was just gonna go check NA's ping with this.
> Also I was saving up for Watchdogs and Wolfenstein New Order but I guess I can download Garena LoL.



I have 4mbps speed but ping remain at 300-400 when playing games with NA servers.Tried on dawngate(MOBA game), ping was 350+ most of time but not as lagy as i expected. Its playable as long as ping remain below 400.

BTW I made my first penta kill today with Teemo ! KDA : 26/6/17.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Nice man, now you also have tasted blood, there's no going back now 
PS : Guess I should stop bashing about your Teemo picks now


----------



## rapusa (May 18, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I picked garen in previous match and got troll/flammers so i decided to go for teemo and ignore everyone next match. Once i am teemo i don't need to rely on others and I got lucky, they let me solo top lane with teemo.


----------



## seamon (May 18, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> I have 4mbps speed but ping remain at 300-400 when playing games with NA servers.Tried on dawngate(MOBA game), ping was 350+ most of time but not as lagy as i expected. Its playable as long as ping remain below 400.
> 
> BTW I made my first penta kill today with Teemo ! KDA : 26/6/17.



With my new connection I get a constant 360 ping irrelevant of if I am downloading something or not. Extremely smooth and no lag.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> With my new connection I get a constant 360 ping irrelevant of if I am downloading something or not. Extremely smooth and no lag.



360 ping is smooth =_=
once you taste 90 ping, you will reconsider, just ask Rapusa, he used to play on NA too

- - - Updated - - -

Press and hold your right mouse button and change directions quickly.. You will notice there is a slight delay, like 1/2 of a second, that will not happen when you have good ping
advanced moves like jayce combo, lee sin ward jump requires a less ping


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I can't comment bcoz I havent tried LOL yet. But anyone here who has played both can share his views?

[youtube]2KYmnIPge88[/youtube]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I used to play the original Dota, the video you posted is completely non biased comparision.. sadly the internet is full of people biased towards either game, and its rare to find such a vid..
One of the biggest reason why older LoL players turned Dota 2 hate Tencent is because of Pendragon who closed the domain dota-allstars.com.. He was later fired for it but the damage was done..
Anyway both games are cool,  I do miss the deny mechanics that was present in the original Dota but LoL has some good stuff under it's sleeve as well
Anyways here are the points of both games : (havent played dota 2 much, used to play dota 1 lots)

Dota:
1)Deny Mechanics
2)More active items
3)Day/Night cycle
4)Slightly slower paced
5)Hard snowball against the losing side (Gold loss upon death, etc)
6)High skillcap
7)Towers do less damage
8)All heroes are free
9)The biggest difference is - Heroes are divided into Strength, Agility, Intelligence.. 
10)No surrender
LoL:
1)Brushes to ambush
2)Manaless champions (energy/rage/blood etc)
3)Slightly fast paced
4)2 Summoner spells
5)Recall button to teleport to base
6)Noob friendly but challenging at level 30 + (No gold loss, constant gold income)
7)Towers are deadly
8)All champions you have to unlock by ingame currency
9)Runes/Masteries to counterpick
10) Champions are divided into AP and AD.. AD champions are rely on basic attacks but AP champions are very different.. Ability power increases the damage you do by your Q,W,E,R abilities in AP based champs.. Autoattacks by AP champs does antbite damage
11)Can surrender at 20 mins+ (vote based)


I dont know about Dota 2 right now but LoL has a TOXIC community..
Also, many people assume that in League people have to buy champions by real life cash.. This is PARTIALLY true, BUT, unless you are rerolling/creating new account and just want to buy all the stuff u previously owned this totally doesnt make sense.. I have spent Rs 0 /- on buying champions and i have all the champs i need for any ranked match earning via ingame money.. In LoL you develop an arsenal of your champions, You buy the champs you are going to use, to master them to help with picks and counter picks etc
besides, if you want to try champions before buying, every week there's a champion rotation of 14 champs that are free (which is chosen by the community).. You can try before you buy that way
The only thing you cannot buy via ingame currency is Skins which is purely cosmetic


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Piyush said:


> I can't comment bcoz I havent tried LOL yet. But anyone here who has played both can share his views?



1.Well DOTA 2 has a very dark setting. League of Legends is relatively light-hearted and comical. 
2.DOTA 2 has a lot of game modes, some of which don't make sense(like the one in which players choose abilities of their champs from a pool of abilities). LoL brings out different game modes from time to time and then takes them away.

3.DOTA has no AFK punishing mechanism which I found disturbing. LoL has a very strict mechanism to punish AFKers.
4.DOTA 2 is relatively complex as compared to LoL(3 shops+courier+portal scrolls--->dafuq?)


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
Thanks for those points. And what did you mean by Toxic community? Harsh on newbies?
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
Dota 2 has punishment criteria too for AFKers / leavers. And we hate it from the core of our heart.
Agree with the ability draft game mode... if Valve cam remove win/loss records for this mode, it will be taken into account in more positive manner than it is as of now.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Piyush said:


> [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
> Thanks for those points. And what did you mean by* Toxic community? Harsh on newbies?*
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> Dota 2 has punishment criteria too for AFKers / leavers. And we hate it from the core of our heart.
> Agree with the ability draft game mode... if Valve cam remove win/loss records for this mode, it will be taken into account in more positive manner than it is as of now.



Lemme explain.
NOOB!! UNINSTALL YOU F***TARD!!
DO YOU EVEN LIFT?
ASHE IS FEEDING SO HARD THAT SHE CAN END HUNGER PROBLEMS IN AFRICA.
RETAR*
JUNGLER NOOB!!
PLAY WITH BOTS.

Disclaimer: I refuse to take responsibility for anything typed in this post and this is a pure depiction of LoL community.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Oh that... well thats normal in Dota 2 too. So I guess its the same everywhere.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



> ASHE IS FEEDING SO HARD THAT SHE CAN END HUNGER PROBLEMS IN AFRICA.


----------



## rapusa (May 28, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I am playing both dota 2 and LOL. I like LOL game-play more as it is fast paced and less trolling possibilities compared to dota 2.
In dota 2 I have seen many trolls that abuse their abilities like hook, toss ...etc while idr any ability in LOL that can be abused so easily. Also if anyone is trolling or noob in your team then that doesn't mean loss of 1 hr as you can always surrender at 20 min unless your team full of trolls, you can even win match as LOL not that punishing in case of any feeder, there always a chance to win a losing match. In dota 2 if there is troll/feeder then its sure loss of match and precious *1hr* or leave and go to LPQ crap.
LOL is more about enjoying game and Dota 2 is for stressing your brain to prove you are pro MOBA player. What LOL lack is good *GRAPHICS*, seriously so cartoonish ! 
For dota 2, it still need lots of changes in gameplay. I started Moba games by dota 2 but after playing other MOBAs I think dota 2 gameplay still need lots of changes to realy attract gamers for long time.


----------



## REY619 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I play on EUW, IGN is - 619

I mostly play Howling Abyss. Add me if anyone want to play for fun.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rapusa said:


> I am playing both dota 2 and LOL. I like LOL game-play more as it is fast paced and less trolling possibilities compared to dota 2.
> In dota 2 I have seen many trolls that abuse their abilities like hook, toss ...etc while idr any ability in LOL that can be abused so easily. Also if anyone is trolling or noob in your team then that doesn't mean loss of 1 hr as you can always surrender at 20 min unless your team full of trolls, you can even win match as LOL not that punishing in case of any feeder, there always a chance to win a losing match. In dota 2 if there is troll/feeder then its sure loss of match and precious *1hr* or leave and go to LPQ crap.
> LOL is more about enjoying game and Dota 2 is for stressing your brain to prove you are pro MOBA player. What LOL lack is good *GRAPHICS*, seriously so cartoonish !
> For dota 2, it still need lots of changes in gameplay. I started Moba games by dota 2 but after playing other MOBAs I think dota 2 gameplay still need lots of changes to realy attract gamers for long time.



I am a LOL player from years now (and I guess im not bad at it ) and I started dota 2 a month ago or may be less.

I find dota 2 to be having a lot of fun elements compared to LOL - the graphics, item usages, many possible builds for each of the champions, the ability implementation like unpassable terrrains by earth shaker etc

But as you rightly stated, Dota 2 is punishing in terms of no surrenders, camping base rape once you get the turret in base until the minions take the ancient (specially if u have a pudge, its gg), one fed enemy, can carry the game, the unstable and unfriendly leveling up issues etc

All in all, if you find good teams its enjoyable, otherwise the game stresses u a lot more


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Once in DOTA 2 we were badly losing. All my team mates quit. It was 1v5. I was like: THIS IS SPARTAAA!!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*leaguecraft.com/meme/asset/meme_760px_9543.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> *leaguecraft.com/meme/asset/meme_760px_9543.jpg



Unfortunately cant access that pick. Can you put it as a thumbnail here?


----------



## rapusa (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> All in all, if you find good teams its enjoyable, otherwise the game stresses u a lot more



That's whole point, what are chances of getting all 10 good players in 5vs5 public match ? well very low. No matter how good game is , if you can't enjoy it then its waste of time and dota 2 completely ignored this part. There are lots of abilities in dota 2 that can be used to troll, and if you play support role then you regret forever if your team got troll.
Its already hard to play sp role in dota 2 as there is no gold items or masteries to help you.  
I play dota 2 only when my friends online for team match or lobby matches between friends else I prefer to play LOL.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*leaguecraft.com/meme/asset/meme_760px_9543.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> *leaguecraft.com/meme/asset/meme_760px_9543.jpg



Doesnt work for me when its a url buddy. I need the thumbnail of the image here.. Anyways, its ok if u cant do it


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

View attachment 14442
now it should work


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> View attachment 14442
> now it should work



LOL it woked indeed and a good one 

I dragged myself upto B1. I realized the the less games I play per day the better is my chances to progress. So going it slow now.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

i demoted to Silver 5 and struggling hard to get back.. Getting tough really, :/


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> i demoted to Silver 5 and struggling hard to get back.. Getting tough really, :/



Its double difficult to survive in the troll world of NA server.. So yeah being in B1 doesnt really reflect wat I am capable of


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

trolls deserve capital punishment, they deserve gelding or something 
and i should stop watching Game of thrones


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> trolls deserve capital punishment, they deserve gelding or something
> and i should stop watching Game of thrones



Haven't you ever trolled a match?
I do it sometimes. Mundo with 6 shoes. Catch me if you can~


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



seamon said:


> Haven't you ever trolled a match?
> I do it sometimes. Mundo with 6 shoes. Catch me if you can~



Im coming to your house with an axe, right now..


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

liking trist... also playing mostly with her
play cautiously till level 12, grinding slowly... after all upgrades, killing enemies is a breeze, using skills only for moving around and manipulating enemies, rather than attacking them. Its a relief not having to think lightning fast and use skills quickly to kill, and instead relying on the gun.
the w and r of trist is just so versatile and can be used in so many situations. can use both to get out of trouble, can use both to get into trouble. the killer thing is that this can be done guaranteed on trist. you can for sure run away and escape a life threatening situation, and you can for sure hunt down an enemy running away also. pushing back enemies towards the turret when they trying to run away, to deal them a couple of more hits is soo much fun.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 30, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Anorion said:


> liking trist... also playing mostly with her
> play cautiously till level 12, grinding slowly... after all upgrades, killing enemies is a breeze, using skills only for moving around and manipulating enemies, rather than attacking them. Its a relief not having to think lightning fast and use skills quickly to kill, and instead relying on the gun.
> the w and r of trist is just so versatile and can be used in so many situations. can use both to get out of trouble, can use both to get into trouble. the killer thing is that this can be done guaranteed on trist. you can for sure run away and escape a life threatening situation, and you can for sure hunt down an enemy running away also. pushing back enemies towards the turret when they trying to run away, to deal them a couple of more hits is soo much fun.



Trist is a late game champ. I donno what lanes you are good with and what roles. But I own with almost all adc's.


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Gotta buy 'em all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

I started playing Leblanc, man that champion is so OP.. 1 full combo and enemy squishies will vapourise without any chance to flash away or counter attack..
Only bad thing is her farm is terrible at early game and mana problems


----------



## Anorion (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> Trist is a late game champ. I donno what lanes you are good with and what roles. But I own with almost all adc's.



so trist is easy adc, one of the few easy marksman along with graves
adc seems tough atm, with anyone other than trist so playing with malphite now


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Kog is my fav adc. He is tough to learn but during late game, he melts away enemies.


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

that looks really really good indeed


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

is it a new engine or something? just came across this so posted


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

no idea, i dont think they will change engine
that dragon looks really cool

- - - Updated - - -

seems like there are a lot of visual updates lined up
new Karthus also looks very good visually, i just hope they update Kayle again
More old champions are also getting visual updates


----------



## thejunglegod (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

That is so so neat and finally we get an update for Summoners rift. And Goddamn does it look good. I
It literally made me feel the way I felt when I saw the skyrim trailer for the first time. And that too when I've had enough with the community and decided to switch it dota. Riot knows how to pull back their players.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



thejunglegod said:


> That is so so neat and finally we get an update for Summoners rift. And Goddamn does it look good. I
> It literally made me feel the way I felt when I saw the skyrim trailer for the first time. And that too when I've had enough with the community and decided to switch it dota. Riot knows how to pull back their players.



I am in office and cant look at any videos or contents of that sort or gaming sites now. Can you please brief it for me?? 

BTW, I am playing dota 2 too. Trying to learn the champs there


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Sure, AFAIK, the new summoner's rift has much better quality textures and sound fx.. 
The monsters in camps have been completely redesigned with newer animations and sounds..
They have a spawn animation everytime they spawn from being killed which is pretty cool IMO
Here are some pics 
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Update/srdb1.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Update/srdb2.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Update/srdb4.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Update/srdb6.jpg

most of the work here is WIP, they will be pushed to the PBE server soon, its still a long time before it reaches us though


----------



## thejunglegod (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



rakesh_ic said:


> I am in office and cant look at any videos or contents of that sort or gaming sites now. Can you please brief it for me??
> 
> BTW, I am playing dota 2 too. Trying to learn the champs there



Yeah, i used to play DOTA way way back. However, i was just enjoying LOL a lot more. Now, I do not enjoy playing ranked as much ias i used to in LOL since it all seems pointless. You know, the usual, 4 v 5s, feeders meh.
Also, a brilliant advantage of DOTA is the SEA servers which gives you an amazing 70ms latency. I LOVE IT. The community is equally horrible, but the amount of trolls ive faces are far lesser than the ones in LOL, at least for me. And there are so many fcking champions to learn. Its fun.
However, the new summoner's rift will definitely pull me back. -_- It looks just like Dawngate, which ironically, was accused of borrowing LOL ideas in the first place XD


----------



## seamon (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Riot should launch a new server in Asia.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

They have, and its officially licenced to Garena..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Update/dropbox.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Reached Silver 3 !!!!
Hopefully wont get demoted and get to gold before season ends 
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/dop.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Screens/pentakills/Screen03.png


BOOP


----------



## seamon (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

New Draven Skin is amazing.
I am waiting for Dunk Master Darius, that' gonna be Legendary(literally).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

All female skins are so over-sexualised.. except for maybe Jinx ..
Seen the new caitlyn VU ? Rito u perverted perverted bunch !
PS: Not saying its a bad thing lol


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

yeah.. they contort in acrobatic ways, and at least  a few of their limbs are dislocated 
its bad, because it looks painful
tristana is also not sexualised


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> All female skins are so over-sexualised.. except for maybe Jinx ..
> Seen the new caitlyn VU ? Rito u perverted perverted bunch !
> PS: Not saying its a bad thing lol


XD I know what you mean. Almost all splash arts have a titillating theme. Coming to think of it, Kayle might be the only female character who's completely covered.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

Kitty Kat Katarina > Heartseeker Ashe > Headmistress Fiora !!


----------



## seamon (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> Kitty Kat Katarina > Heartseeker Ashe > Headmistress Fiora !!



Sona beats them all easy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/10419544_696036627099057_8691623905732351503_n.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jul 18, 2014)

Doom bots of doom lvl 1-------> Not scary. In fact they are pretty stupid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10556456_260178760848284_2973744865543178052_n.jpg?oh=460de8eadcac061cafcaeb77baf25d77&oe=544552E4&__gda__=1413557333_669b6ae6f526079f47db5eff49cbc5a8


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=vzHrjOMfHPY[/YOUTUBE]

dat Katarina


----------



## thejunglegod (Aug 4, 2014)

Donasoka in and as Lee Sin - TrollMasters: Donasoka in and as Lee Sin - TrollMasters - YouTube

This guy trolled so much, I had to make a video out of it. Can't believe people like these don't get permabans. And I hate Riot's "no name no shame" policy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2014)

Did you make that video ?
Damn man that sucks


----------



## thejunglegod (Aug 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Did you make that video ?


Yes. Went through all the pains of editing cos I want people like these punished. And I hear RIOT is no longer gonna be passive with these guys. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree mon, good editing btw, looks professional lol 
What software did you use ? Lol recorder and OBS ?

 

minions have better AI than that guy's skill


----------



## thejunglegod (Aug 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I agree mon, good editing btw, looks professional lol
> perhaps u can stream ?
> What software did you use btw ? Lol recorder and OBS ?


Thank you so much. I used lol recorder and Movavi. And my Internet connection isn't strong enough to facilitate a stream. Also, my ping is already on a threshold thanks to NA server and us being in India.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2014)

There are a couple of LoL T-Shirts if anyone is interested in. Decent price too

LoL


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2014)

^Nice find, ty dude

*The Tier List
*
*God Tier [Exceptionally Strong Choices]: 
*Mid-Lane Gods: Swain, Fizz
Jungle Gods: Rammus, Amumu, Maokai, Warwick, Wukong, Fiddlesticks, Jarvan IV, Vi
AD Gods: Tristana, Kog'Maw, Jinx,  Lucian
Top Lane Gods: Warwick, Maokai, Swain, Wukong, Fiora
Support Gods: Morgana, Nami, Leona

*Tier 1 [Strong/Preferred Choices]:
*Mid-Lane: Katarina, Malzahar, Kassadin, Ziggs, Orianna, Galio, Ahri, Vel'Koz, Zyra, Talon, Lux, Xerath, Anivia, Morgana,  Cassiopeia, Brand, Syndra, Heimerdinger, Wukong
Jungle: Sejuani, Xin Zhao, Volibear, Udyr, Gragas, Pantheon, Rengar, Aatrox,
AD Carry: Draven, Miss Fortune, Caitlyn, Corki
Top Lane: Heimerdinger, Rumble, Lulu, Renekton, Irelia, Jax, Nasus, Gragas, Nidalee, Trundle, Ryze, Malphite, Jarvan IV, Tryndamere, Rengar, Darius, Singed, Yasuo, Lissandra,  Pantheon, Teemo, Kennen, Udyr, Karma
Support: Janna, Blitzcrank, Sona, Zyra

*Tier 2 [Viable/Balanced Choices]:
*Mid-Lane: Twisted Fate, Diana, Akali, Lissandra, Pantheon,  Lulu (AP), Yasuo, Viktor, Kayle, Karma, Zed, Fiora, Annie, Kennen, Mordekaiser, Vladimir, Zilean, Teemo, Elise, Sion, Ryze, Jayce,
Jungle: Nautilus, Skarner, Evelynn, Kayle, Jax, Nocturne, Shaco, Kha'Zix,  Elise, Lee Sin, Master Yi, Tryndamere, Olaf, Zac, Dr. Mundo, Nasus, Shyvana, Leona, Trundle, Malphite, Diana, Zed
AD Carry: Graves, Sivir, Ashe, Varus, Ezreal, Vayne, Quinn
Top Lane: Riven, Yorick, Volibear, Aatrox, Lee Sin, Shyvana, Kayle, Cho'gath, Elise, Vladimir, Olaf, Xin Zhao, Viktor, Poppy, Akali, Quinn, Vi, Dr. Mundo, Jayce, Zed
Support: Thresh, Braum, Lulu, Vel'Koz, Xerath, Annie, Gragas, Karma, Fiddlesticks

*Tier 3 [Needs Higher Skill/Knowledge Than Usual]:
*Mid-Lane: Gragas, Karthus, Veigar, Leblanc, Nidalee (AP), Kha'Zix, Riven, Tristana, Cho'Gath, Fiddlesticks
Jungle: Hecarim, Nunu, Cho'Gath, Shen, Malzahar, Yasuo, Fiora, Riven, Poppy, Darius
AD Carry: Twitch, Twisted Fate, Kennen
Top Lane: Shen, Garen, Kha'Zix, Master Yi, Gangplank, Zac, Alistar, Mordekaiser, Sion, Vayne, Talon, Soraka, Nunu, Galio
Support: Alistar, Taric, Volibear, Zilean, Nautilus, Lux, Maokai, Nunu, Kayle, Soraka, Teemo, Malphite, Anivia, Syndra, Veigar, Gangplank

*Tier 4 [Low Effort to Benefit Ratios]:
*Mid-Lane: Kog'maw, Ezreal (AP), Urgot, Soraka, Janna
Jungle: Gangplank, Garen, Blitzcrank
AD Carry: Urgot
Top Lane: Urgot
Support: Nidalee, Orianna, Poppy, Elise, Galio, Shen, Yorick, Lissandra, Ashe, Leblanc

Read more: League of Legends: 2014 Champion Tier List - Solo Queue - Patch 4.13 Update | Nerfplz.LoL


----------



## thejunglegod (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah. I didn't know you get LOL t-shirts here. And I found a few Game of thrones ones as well. Awesome. Ty man.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2014)

Swain's next on my To DO list (bought him today)
All my main midlaners nerfed ..
Leblanc, Kayle, Yasuo, so looking for alternatives


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2014)

I think they are available via pre order only as for now. At least its that way for those 3 Dota shirts I was interested in.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2014)

Bumpe..
Buying Cyber Ops yasuo as soon as it hits servers !
also (moar over sexualised skin : Arcade Miss Fortune)


----------



## rapusa (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: League of legends community*



Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/10419544_696036627099057_8691623905732351503_n.jpg


Badger Teemo On Duty ! ~
*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/riot%20games%20(1)/teemo.jpg?_subject_uid=185592674&w=AAAuZYIfP7cIeOCt_q9_PlDnShgDAoxqDfosOwf9FJ5JtQ


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2014)

Project YASUO launched !!!!!!!
*img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140822054329/leagueoflegends/images/thumb/8/84/Yasuo_PROJECT-Skin.jpg/613x460x2-Yasuo_PROJECT-Skin.png

Much Metal Gear, such cyborg


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah it's such a cool skin. Headhunter Caitlyn is out too. Also, I've heard rumors of an epic Kha'zix skin.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=JKnM6Hh5gOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2014)

Purchased the Yasuo skin and cute Dino Gnar skin.
Waiting for Dunkmaster Darius.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I'll try to land a job/internship at Riot Games sometime in the future.


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I had transferred my char from NA to EUW since that's where I could get the best ping (120). Nerevarine, I'm sorry man I did try creating a new account in Garena, but I just couldn't continue since I'd invested more than 2 years in my primary account. Anyways just wanted to let you guys know that it is a hundred times better to play with very low latency and it's so so good that it helped me reach from Bronze V to  Silver  
It's after 2 years of struggling and suffering that I've reached silver and in so so glad. And just in time for the season ending as well.   Peace.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats,  man..  glad you made it to silver !! I wish season 4 was a bit longer  really wanted to reach gold before ending but i cant move from silver 3 since a month

PS: really wish we could play together sometime :/


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Purchased the Yasuo skin and cute Dino Gnar skin.
> Waiting for Dunkmaster Darius.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



If you do manage that, I'll be waiting for your recommendation for me there


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2014)

Man this is EPIC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2014)

^Cant stop watching that, holy crap Imagine Dragons are OP


----------



## seamon (Sep 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Cant stop watching that, holy crap Imagine Dragons are OP



Yep, I must have watched it at least 20-30 times and listened to the song at least 50 times.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Will see you guys this weekend . Downloading now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2014)

Download the garena client then.. much better ping and most of us play there only


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Yup, downloading via Garena
Started download. 

name: whiteyfang


----------



## snap (Sep 23, 2014)

noooo, why u betray the master race?


----------



## seamon (Sep 23, 2014)

snap said:


> noooo, why u betray the master race?



You in NA bro?


----------



## snap (Sep 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> You in NA bro?



DotA 2 

btw how much is the DL size for LoL? , client etc would like to try it someday


----------



## seamon (Sep 23, 2014)

snap said:


> DotA 2
> 
> btw how much is the DL size for LoL? , client etc would like to try it someday



Oh very small. Around 2-3 GB. Riot recently removed a lot of redundant trash.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2014)

snap said:


> noooo, why u betray the master race?


Trying it. Not leaving Doto either.

Matches are of short duration as compared to Dota, thats why wanted to try it.
Also, LoL has cartoonish- light theme where as Dota as serious-dark theme. I wanted a light moba.


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Trying it. Not leaving Doto either.
> 
> Matches are of short duration as compared to Dota, thats why wanted to try it.
> Also, LoL has cartoonish- light theme where as Dota as serious-dark theme. I wanted a light moba.


If you are a Dota veteran, you will find LOL to be quite easy. But let me tell you now, the community is horrible and most often than not, I've muted players only to find that some matches are better that way. Also, Summoner's Rift (the main map) is getting a visual upgrade, which some say is very similar to the dota map, so the cartoony look may not last, at least for the map.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2014)

You all guys play on SEA server?


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 23, 2014)

I used to play in the NA server,  but obviously horrible pings. I'm now playing in the EUW server where I get pings of 120ms so it's cool.


----------



## seamon (Sep 23, 2014)

The NACC is back for 2015! | League of Legends
*support.leagueoflegends.com/entries/55703864
Collegiate | League of Legends

WTF! Riot is actually giving scholarships to play LoL in college. To think I am applying to 3 and possibly 4(UC Irvine) of the 5 colleges this year. Hope I get selected to one of them. ^_^


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey, just started LoL on garena server, my ID is *retroKn1ght*


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2014)

Says No such user, can you confirm


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Says No such user, can you confirm



UserID : 64998135
nick : retroKn1ght


----------



## seamon (Sep 24, 2014)

BTW How many skins do you guys have?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 24, 2014)

How about this game is it like dota 2 I want to play it


----------



## seamon (Sep 24, 2014)

alienempire said:


> How about this game is it like dota 2 I want to play it



Better than Dota 2.


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Better than Dota 2.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Better than Dota 2.



This is subjective matter.


----------



## seamon (Sep 24, 2014)

snap said:


>



Does Dota pay your college fees? 
league does.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

Nerveraine
You are on Garena right? Somewhere in this thread you said Garena is better since it gives some benefits (like 2 more heroes). What more plus things does it provides? Im asking this since people in Reddit advising me to go for EUW


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2014)

alienempire said:


> How about this game is it like dota 2 I want to play it



some of the same creators, different mechanics, same overall objectives.. play it if you like it

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Nerveraine
> You are on Garena right? Somewhere in this thread you said Garena is better since it gives some benefits (like 2 more heroes). What more plus things does it provides? Im asking this since people in Reddit advising me to go for EUW



yeah just go to newbie rewards in garena website
you get lots of xp and ip boosts to quickly level up to level 30 (you can actually do it within 2 weeks, other servers they dont provide these free stuff)

- - - Updated - - -

Newbie Rewards - LOL Singapore
provides a list of all the stuff garena server provides
Also, to check the ping open a command prompt, type in ping lol.garena.com
see the result, if its under 90-100, thats called Victory ping
Pricing for extra champion skins with RP is much more lenient in Garena server because of a better exchange ratio for rupees.. Plus, you can buy stuff from websites like Gamersgift.com etc..
Apart from the better ping, there's also INGAME voice chat, rare skin sales like kitty kat katarina, and free RP promotions
The best deal for us indians.. Only thing I really miss is the awesome official Riot launcher that Garena doesnt use



Spoiler



PS: Its Nerevarine,
*operachic.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451c83e69e2017d3cdfb82b970c-320wi
- - - Updated - - -





seamon said:


> Does Dota pay your college fees?
> league does.


as a fellow league player, and a Dota 1 veteran,I have to say both games are extremely good.. 
Dont be so close minded, mon.. appreciate the stuff.. no haters pls

- - - Updated - - -



anaklusmos said:


> UserID : 64998135
> nick : retroKn1ght



ya confirmed, add me


----------



## seamon (Sep 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> \
> 
> as a fellow league player, and a Dota 1 veteran,I have to say both games are extremely good..
> Dont be so close minded, mon.. appreciate the stuff.. no haters pls



I play both man. When I get bored of LoL. I switch to DOTA 2.
However I hold an opinion that LoL is better which is strictly in my (not so humble)opinion.
Anyone is free to contradict me and I don't give a cat's damn.

- - - Updated - - -

OK in Garena add me=
seamonn


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=qeczPH8oW3M[/YOUTUBE]


Hey Draven, momma said you were adopted

- - - Updated - - -

When does season 4 end ? anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2014)

Sadly Season 4 ending in Nov 11 and I still havent made progress out of Silver III
Massive Massive changes incoming
RIP Old Jungler Items, we will dearly miss  you


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=wdGvCuikMZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 23, 2014)

bump ? November 11 last date, any progress ?


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=wdGvCuikMZQ[/YOUTUBE]



This skin is awesome!
Bought on launch day.


----------



## seamon (Oct 25, 2014)

Wukong is insane in 6v6 TT


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=s2FFGBPXNeU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

There's a rumor of a new champion coming up that binds his soul to a choosen teammate (often the support) to share damage and other stats

- - - Updated - - -

From silver 1 to silver 2 again 


Spoiler



*fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/196/1/e/volibear_flip_by_scriptkittie-d7qrr5j.jpg


i wanna get to gold  :/


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 27, 2014)

League of Legends has made almost $1 billion in microtransactions - PC Gamer

can anyone please tell me what are the micro transactions in this game exactly?


----------



## seamon (Oct 27, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> League of Legends has made almost $1 billion in microtransactions - PC Gamer
> 
> can anyone please tell me what are the micro transactions in this game exactly?



Buying cosmetic skins that make your character look cool.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2014)

Since Samsung White won the world championships, it will be interesting to see a new skin for each of the champions, especially Khazix..
*scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xpa1/t51.2885-15/1538489_458907620920551_1866866786_n.jpg


----------



## seamon (Oct 28, 2014)

^World Championship skins are pretty bad imo.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 1, 2014)

*lol.garena.com/images/stories/Shien/452x500-77.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 9, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/breathing.jpg


*breathing intensifies*


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 10, 2014)

Woah. All the best dude. Hope you get to gold, buy male it quick, only 2 more days left to season end.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 20, 2014)

Sadly no  I had exams from 12th.. so had to skip playing, Ill be gold in the preseason but that wont matter much will it  No matter, ill get there next season
Anyways, massive massive changes are coming including the new jungle items and champion buffs and nerfs



> _Katarina's been on a tear recently, rising to near-permanent-ban status across various regions. With shifts in the game landscape alongside various preseason changes (chief among them the lowered regeneration across the board), Katarina may very well be one of the strongest beneficiaries post 4.20. We're keeping an eye on her but, in the meantime,* taking some of the Death out of Death Lotus to make sure Kat doesn't Shunpo her way to a top spot.*_



this makes me sad


----------



## seamon (Nov 22, 2014)

Noobs be like:
MID PLZ MID PLZ MID MID PLS


----------



## teknoklutz (Nov 23, 2014)

MID ty
XD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

What do u guys feel about the new Summoner's rift ? Its a bit angled imo, feels kinda odd when playing riven


----------



## seamon (Nov 23, 2014)

New drag buffs are cool. 2 ward insects are good too.
Vastly improved turret damage taken meter.


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 24, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE the new Summoner's Rift. Bye bye squishy junglers, well, at least for the time being. I love how every season Riot throws something absolutely new and makes it a whole new game altogether. Also, since there are gonna be stricter punishments for trolls and intentional afkers, the game might be a little better in terms of the frustration index.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> I absolutely LOVE the new Summoner's Rift. Bye bye squishy junglers, well, at least for the time being. I love how every season Riot throws something absolutely new and makes it a whole new game altogether. Also, since there are gonna be stricter punishments for trolls and intentional afkers, the game might be a little better in terms of the frustration index.



All trolls must die, Valar Trolleires

I too like the new changes especially the new Dragon.. Now, people have to contest Dragon stacks much more, a fully 5 stacked Dragon buff on the team is deadly..


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> All trolls must die, Valar Trolleires
> 
> I too like the new changes especially the new Dragon.. Now, people have to contest Dragon stacks much more, a fully 5 stacked Dragon buff on the team is deadly..



Valar Trolleires XD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=OcB-FreSnG8[/YOUTUBE]

New champion teaser


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 25, 2014)

I think this is the discarded champion Omen, at lest  think from the visuals. He's a chameleon/lizard sorta guy.


----------



## seamon (Dec 5, 2014)

What is your fav champ!?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 6, 2014)

I dont really have any favourite champion, when i was a newb, i really loved darius which was way back in the day when darius was actually OP (ult reset completely after R), then he got nerfed, i tried out zed and got really good at him, then he got nerfed,  tried out AP yi and destroyed stuff up, nerfed again, loved Riven - nerfed, totally wrecked ranked with kayle, then she got a mega nerf,....
katarina and swain are prolly the only champs I play that hasnt had a hard nerf (yet).. 
I think i might be cursed a little lol 
PS: Revel in the upcoming SR music
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=88Nh8irxfA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks I have to play this game after all. Gotta nail that League of Legends college scholarship!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

played a game after a few mnths
so many changes


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, the changes in the last 2 months had been pretty drastic. Keeps the game fresh imo and that is where RIOT triumphs.


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

YAY for LoL
Nay for Dota 2


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

I like the new cleaner look
except want the old default trist skin


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

Warwick 60% winrate in Gold Division, g freaking g riot.. nerf that son of a gun


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Warwick 60% winrate in Gold Division, g freaking g riot.. nerf that son of a gun


Already nerfed. New patch 4.21 out.


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Warwick 60% winrate in Gold Division, g freaking g riot.. nerf that son of a gun



They just buffed him by snipping an extra 4 secs of W cd.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

There were rushers who kept feeding in all the games
is there an explanation or are they just noobs 

*i.imgur.com/q4pOCVt.png



Nerevarine said:


> I dont really have any favourite champion, when i was a newb, i really loved darius which was way back in the day when darius was actually OP (ult reset completely after R), then he got nerfed, i tried out zed and got really good at him, then he got nerfed,  tried out AP yi and destroyed stuff up, nerfed again, loved Riven - nerfed, totally wrecked ranked with kayle, then she got a mega nerf,....
> katarina and swain are prolly the only champs I play that hasnt had a hard nerf (yet)..
> I think i might be cursed a little lol


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Anorion, don't you play DOTA2? I'm not trying to start a flame war. Honest!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

^LoL you are posting after how many years. Read your post in the DOTA2 thread   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] tricked me into play a couple of games, im up for playing both 
will add you and join, there is a fun cheats mode in DOTA2


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> There were rushers who kept feeding in all the games
> is there an explanation or are they just noobs
> 
> *i.imgur.com/q4pOCVt.png



omg man, i think you found an account farmer.. those champions must have been Bot scripts, someone's queuing like that to increase account levels .. whoa dude
and lol, that annie must have been scary


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

^yeh they seemed like bots, there were 2 in the first game, then one of the same ones was in the 2nd. but the rest of us still managed to win. The 3rd and 4th game, there were only those bots and lost them both. They charge straight to the enemy base on mid lane, past the defenses even though they getting killed, and ignoring the positions of the bots. 
Kind of spoiled the fun.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

I didnt even know there was something called account farmers until now.. i think this only happens in bot games ..anyway, are u doing your daily tasks ? you do remember your password this time right ? if so, login here and collect crystals.. later this month u can spend the crystals to get Reindeer Kogmaw

dailytask.lol.garena.com


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

^nope lol forgot, but there is a way to login to the browser from the client 
yup ok will start doing those

will start playing pvp


----------



## snap (Dec 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^LoL you are posting after how many years. Read your post in the DOTA2 thread   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] tricked me into play a couple of games, im up for playing both
> will add you and join, there is a fun cheats mode in DOTA2



Just As Planned. KE KE KE 




Spoiler



403 Forbidden


----------



## seamon (Dec 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> There were rushers who kept feeding in all the games
> is there an explanation or are they just noobs
> 
> *i.imgur.com/q4pOCVt.png



Group trolling I guess.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

New tristana splash art sucks


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2014)

ah yes.... very much


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

I was playing on my friend's account when this happened..
PS: we were 4v5 without a jungler
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/22a41882be220a19ef237466deb3d80a.png


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 11, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] PM me your id.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ZIcvw0I.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2014)

New stuff comin !! Rek sai looks so cool !


----------



## seamon (Dec 15, 2014)

^Reksai not released in Garena yet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2014)

it has but i dont have enough IP to buy it

- - - Updated - - -

Finally some good news, Garena sponsored tournament for India ! Introducing the ILG

*www.facebook.com/events/1555647021348944/


----------



## seamon (Dec 16, 2014)

^Wanna make a team?

- - - Updated - - -

Nah I am probably too busy for this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/c27c3cf7aa5214834c0a6a5cff5edeaa.PNG
hahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 20, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=ugXC7g3p0JU[/YOUTUBE]

nice video guys, watch it.. applies for all competitive team games, not just league


----------



## thejunglegod (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anyone here play in the EUW server? How have your pings been in the past month or so? I'm sure that other than Garena, all the other servers have been affected.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/b3ead81f9abfb216d1b895ae7ced0006.png

Rito... y u no give aether wings kayle !


----------



## seamon (Jan 21, 2015)

I got warlord shen lol


----------



## teknoklutz (Jan 21, 2015)

seamon said:


> I got warlord shen lol



I just got PulseFire Ezreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Riot made my day


----------



## seamon (Jan 21, 2015)

teknoklutz said:


> I just got PulseFire Ezreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Riot made my day



Fk you, you lucky *******


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2015)

teknoklutz said:


> I just got PulseFire Ezreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Riot made my day



holy shiat congrats
    [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]    [MENTION=157706]rapusa[/MENTION] guis, login to your id and check what you got :S

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=WUzZcX4hx-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2015)

I got reverse Annie, but really wanted Riot Girl Tristana
which I got as well Free Riot Girl Tristana - NA
so all good


----------



## thejunglegod (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys, I've purchased a new garena account since I cannot deal with the lags in euw. Also the new account is just a default level 30 without any champs and skins and I have 35k ip. So just playing normals till I can purchase 16 champs. My in game name Alidiag, add me guys whoever here plays on garena.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2015)

could you mention your garena nick ? IGN I cant search atm (game not installed in laptop)
add me : xXNerevarineXx (Both garena and IGN)


----------



## thejunglegod (Jan 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> could you mention your garena nick ? IGN I cant search atm (game not installed in laptop)
> add me : xXNerevarineXx (Both garena and IGN)



Garena id: quanqim847156
Looking forward to playing together


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2015)

Rito just launched 16 more music albums 
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=0AvWV6Mk374[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Music Of League - Volume 1 | League of Legends


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=4bQBmAO0hk4&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D4bQBmAO0hk4&has_verified=1[/YOUTUBE]

guys see this, as a big soundtrack fan, this is quite epic


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

Inside the Largest Virtual Psychology Lab in the World


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=qYIiy03eGE0[/YOUTUBE]

URF is back


----------



## cs4sid (Apr 10, 2015)

This forum has a lol thread  
Anyone on Garena? Ign - SintasticA7x, playing after some time need to climb soon


----------



## Soumik (Apr 13, 2015)

I play LOL like.. ALL THE TIME... but i am on the NA servers... no GArena 
BTW.. from the time i saw URF.. i said screw ranked.. am playing URF only!!!  Its like.. the best special mode ever!!! <3


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

I had been taking a break from LoL, I will start playing once vacations start..
And yes, URF mode is amazing, some champions get crazy scaling like Riven, and Hecarim..
Hecarim top is so freaking broken, your fingers will start hurting lol


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/vvortic.PNG


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

Dragonball Z in moba form


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2015)

Bumping thread with some *cool stuff*


----------



## snap (Jun 17, 2015)

Hue


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 17, 2015)

Some of the modders planning to male League as custom game under dota 2. 

defenseofthelegends


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2015)

Taken from r/lol 

*Riot right now*

*i.imgur.com/kJscbmh.png


----------

